# هل يمكن استخدام كود ubc-97 بدلا عن الكود المصرى فى دراسة الرياح والزلازل قى برنامج الايتابس ؟؟؟



## أسامه نواره (26 مارس 2011)

نظرا لعدم وجود برنامج جاهز مثل برنامج الايتابس يحتوى على الكود المصرى لاحمال الرياح والزلازل 
فهل يمكن استخدام الكود الامريكى ubc-97 بديلا عن الكود المصرى بعد تعديل مدخلات هذا الكود بنفس قيمها فى الكود المصرى بحيث يعطى نفس النتائج لقوى القص القاعدى والعزوم على المبنى ؟؟؟؟ وهل هناك طريقه لعمل ذللك؟؟؟


----------



## م.إسلام (26 مارس 2011)

و الله مناقشات حضرتك مهمه جدا , إن حصل و عدلنا في المدخلات حسب الكود المصري , مش كده أنا بشوه النتائج لأن إزاي أدخل مدخلات مصريه على قوانين أمريكيه ؟؟
على العموم أنا لسه في البدايه مش هوصل لخبرة حضرتك لسه محتاج وقت و احنا بنتعلم من حضرتك و أشكرك بعمق على مواضيعك المميزه


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 مارس 2011)

م.إسلام قال:


> و الله مناقشات حضرتك مهمه جدا بس حضرتك بتتكلم عن الطريقه الإستاتيكيه و لأ الديناميكيه ؟؟ و إن حصل و عدلنا في المدخلات حسب الكود المصري , مش كده أنا بشوه النتائج لأن إزاي أدخل مدخلات مصريه على قوانين أمريكيه ؟؟
> على العموم أنا لسه في البدايه مش هوصل لخبرة حضرتك لسه محتاج وقت و احنا بنتعلم من حضرتك


 أولا اشكرك على كلامك الطيب فجزاكم الله خيرا
ثانيا دائما المناقشات تعطى فكر وأفكار متجدده وخصوصا عندما يكون فى هذا المنتدى الموقر بما فيه من ذخائر ومهندسيين اجلاء لايبخلون بأى معلومه أو خبره
ثالثا أنا اتحدث عن الطريقه الاستاتيكيه الثانيه فى الكود الامريكى ubc-97 الخاصه بالزلازل وأنا اتكلم هنا عن التحليل الانشائى وليس التصميم للقطاعات بالكود الامريكى 
رابعا هذه فرصه لان يتعلم كل منا من الاخر ومن لايعرف سوف يعرف ان شاء الله وهنا يرتفع المستوى لنا جميعا ومن عنده الامكانيات والقدرات على الكمبيوتر والبرمجه يستطيع عمل برامج لتسهيل الحسابات الانشائيه على المهندس لكى نصل الى مهندس مدنى على مستوى لايقل بأى حال من الاحوال عن المهندس الاجنبى
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أحبك في الله (26 مارس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> نظرا لعدم وجود برنامج جاهز مثل برنامج الايتابس يحتوى على الكود المصرى لاحمال الرياح والزلازل
> فهل يمكن استخدام الكود الامريكى ubc-97 بديلا عن الكود المصرى بعد تعديل مدخلات هذا الكود بنفس قيمها فى الكود المصرى بحيث يعطى نفس النتائج لقوى القص القاعدى والعزوم على المبنى ؟؟؟؟ وهل هناك طريقه لعمل ذللك؟؟؟


أقرب حاجة للكود المصري هو ال EUROCODE 2004 وليس ال UBC97
حضرتك ممكن تستخدمة لحساب أحمال الزلازل والرياح أيضاً
من حوالي سنة وإحنا معتمدين الطريقة دي في المكتب والمشاريع كلها بتتراجع من المجمعة ولا يوجد أي إعتراض
وهحاول أرفع ال Reference file اللي بنستخدمة لمدخلات الكود الأوروبي بما يتوافق مع المصري
(علي فكرة الكود المصري تقريباً نسخة طبق الأصل من الأوروبي مع تعديلات طفيفة جداً)


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (26 مارس 2011)

I agree with using the eurocode, as the calculation of the seismic load according to the Egyptian code is based on the European code


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 مارس 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> أقرب حاجة للكود المصري هو ال EUROCODE 2004 وليس ال UBC97
> حضرتك ممكن تستخدمة لحساب أحمال الزلازل والرياح أيضاً
> من حوالي سنة وإحنا معتمدين الطريقة دي في المكتب والمشاريع كلها بتتراجع من المجمعة ولا يوجد أي إعتراض
> وهحاول أرفع ال Reference file اللي بنستخدمة لمدخلات الكود الأوروبي بما يتوافق مع المصري
> (علي فكرة الكود المصري تقريباً نسخة طبق الأصل من الأوروبي مع تعديلات طفيفة جداً)


 جزيل الشكر للمهندس/ أحبك فى الله 
بعد العمل على الكود الامريكى ubc-97 فى دراسة الزلازل ومقارنة قوى القص القاعدى المحسوبه بهذا الكود وجد أن قيمة هذه القوه تصل من 1.50 الى 2.00 مره قوه القص القاعدى المحسوبه عن طريق الكود المصرى لسنة 2008 للزلازل لنفس عجلة الزلزال (ag) أوبالمنطقه الزلزاليه ونفس نوعية التربه وهما العامليين الاساسيين لتحديد قوة القص القاعدى بالاضافه طبعا الى ارتفاع المبنى والنظام الانشائى المستخدم فى المبنى 
بالطبع حالات التحميل ومعامل التصعيد فى الكود المصرى تختلف عنها فى الكود الامريكى ubc-97 وهى فى الكود الامريكى تعطى قيم أقل من الكود المصرى 
وعليه اذا تم استخدام الكود الامريكى ubc-97 فى التحليل الانشائى للزلازل باستخدام الطريقه الاستاتيكيه الثانيه بعد تعديل مدخلات هذا الكود بما يتوافق مع الكود المصرى للاحمال لسنة 2008وكذلك تعديل حالات التحميل بما يتوافق مع الكود المصرى على برنامج الساب أو برنامج الايتابس نجد أن ذلك يكون بأمان أكبر يصل من 1.50 الى 2.00 من الكود الامريكى ubc-97
 وقد يسأل سائل ولماذا ذلك نحن نحسب قوة القص القاعدى الكليه ومنها قوة القص عند كل دور وقيمة العزوم عند كل دور وقوة القص الكليه عند اساسات المبنى فما المشكله ولماذا الكود الامريكى ubc -97 أو أى كود اخر كما ذكر الاخ المهندس/ العبد لله ؟؟
السبب الرئيسى فى ذلك هو عدد حالات التحميل فعند مراجعة حالات التحميل التى يتم عملها للزلازل على المبنى نجد انها 17 حالة تحميل وبالطبع بعد ادخال قيم قوة القص القاعدى على حسب الكود المصرى عند كل دور بطريقه يدويه فى برنامج الساب 2000 أو برنامج الايتابس وبعد الحل فيجب البحث فى هذا العدد الكبير من حالات التحميل وذلك للحصول على أقصى حاله للزلازل التى تؤثر على المبنى والتى يجب أن تتم عن طريق برنامج الاكسل ويجب أن يكون المهندس المصمم ملم بدرجه كبيره مع الدخول فى عمليات حسابيه كثيره للحصول على اقصى حالة تحميل للزلازل 
مع العلم بأن برنامج الساب 2000 أو الايتابس يقوم بهذه العمليه بسهوله لان له من الامكانيات لتحديد ذلك كما أنه يقوم بعمل تصميم للقطاعات تحت تأثير الاحمال ولكن طبعا بالكود الامريكى ACIوعليه نلجأ بالطبع لاستخدام الكود الامريكى ubc-97 بعد تعديل معاملاته بما يتوافق مع الكود المصرى لدراسة الزلازل بطريقة التحليل الاستاتيكيه الثانيه لاستخراج النتائج وعمل التحليل الانشائى بهذه البرامج
نحن فى انتظار المهندس/ العبد لله لتنزيل الملف الخاص بالكود الاوروبى EUROCODE 2004 لمزيد من الشرح والتوضيح للوصول الى اسهل الطرق وادقها لكيفية استخدام برنامج الساب2000 والايتابس فى دراسة تأثير الزلازل على المبنى على حسب كود الاحمال المصرى لسنة 2008 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ابورنيم (26 مارس 2011)

اظن المبادئ الاساسية للتحليل تعتمد على النظرية الاساسية المبني عليها طريقة التحليل
و بعد ذلك كل كود يختار ما يراه انسب او ادق او امن

تحياتي للمهندس اسامة


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (27 مارس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> جزيل الشكر للمهندس/ أحبك فى الله
> بعد العمل على الكود الامريكى ubc-97 فى دراسة الزلازل ومقارنة قوى القص القاعدى المحسوبه بهذا الكود وجد أن قيمة هذه القوه تصل من 1.50 الى 2.00 مره قوه القص القاعدى المحسوبه عن طريق الكود المصرى لسنة 2008 للزلازل لنفس عجلة الزلزال (ag) أوبالمنطقه الزلزاليه ونفس نوعية التربه وهما العامليين الاساسيين لتحديد قوة القص القاعدى بالاضافه طبعا الى ارتفاع المبنى والنظام الانشائى المستخدم فى المبنى
> بالطبع حالات التحميل ومعامل التصعيد فى الكود المصرى تختلف عنها فى الكود الامريكى ubc-97 وهى فى الكود الامريكى تعطى قيم أقل من الكود المصرى
> وعليه اذا تم استخدام الكود الامريكى ubc-97 فى التحليل الانشائى للزلازل باستخدام الطريقه الاستاتيكيه الثانيه بعد تعديل مدخلات هذا الكود بما يتوافق مع الكود المصرى للاحمال لسنة 2008وكذلك تعديل حالات التحميل بما يتوافق مع الكود المصرى على برنامج الساب أو برنامج الايتابس نجد أن ذلك يكون بأمان أكبر يصل من 1.50 الى 2.00 من الكود الامريكى ubc-97
> ...




مهندس أسامة دعني أحييك على أرائك المستنيرة والباحثة المتميزة

ولكن دعني أيضا أستوضح بعض النقاط من حضرتك

1- أنت تقصد بالطريقة الإستاتيكية الثانية هي : (Response Spectrum Method ) ???

2- قيمة ال Base Shear الناتجة من معادلات الكود المصري = )2 - 1.5) قيمة ال Base Shear الناتجة من معادلات ال UBC97 ,,,أم العكس ؟؟

3- أرجو أن توضح لي وللزملاء كيفية تعديل قيم و معاملات ال UBC المدخلة على ال Sap لكي تكون مكافئة لمعاملات الكود المصري وتعطي نفس النتائج

4- بما أننا نستطيع أن نعدل قيم معاملات ال UBC لتصبح مكافئة للكود المصري لماذا لا نعادلها بحيث تصبح نتيجة ال UBC = Egyptian code بدلا من من وجود فرق (1.5 -2) 

5- بما أن الكود IBC هو تطور للكود UBC 97 لماذا لم يتم إلغاء التعامل مع ال UBC و الإكتفاء بال IBC كبديل عنه

6- أرجو من سيادتكم توضيح ماذا تقصد ب 17 حالة تحميل للزلزال على المبنى

لكم مني خالص التحيات وشكرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (27 مارس 2011)

مهندس عبدالله ألف شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح الممتاز 

الكود المصري هو نسخة طبق الأصل من الكود الأوروبي (ولكن فقط في جزئية الزلازل )

حيث أن في كود الأحمال وفي جزئية الزلازل بالتحديد تم الإشارة إلى مرجعية هذه الجزئيو وهي Eurocode 8 وهو كود لحساب قوى الزلازل على المنشآت 





ولكن هذا الكلام ينطبق على هذه الجزئية فقط ,,أما مثلا باقي الأكواد فهي هجينة 

مثل كود ال steel فهو خليط من ال AISC وال EauroCode 3 وال Eurocode 4 وال ASTM 

وهذا بناءا على المراجع المذكورة به

أما كود المنشآت الخرسانية فإني لا أعلم حقيقا هو منقول عن كود وحيد بعينه أو هو هجين من اكواد مختلفة (وذلك لعدم الذكر به أيا من المراجع تم اللجوء إليها لتأتييفه) ؟؟!!

فالعموم نحن شاكرين لك يا بشمهندس عبدالله على التوضيح وننتظر منك تفاصيل الحل

و شكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (27 مارس 2011)

eng.ahmed ma7rous قال:


> مهندس أسامة دعني أحييك على أرائك المستنيرة والباحثة المتميزة
> جزاكم الله خيرا على كلماتك الطيبه ونحن هنا نحاول البحث وتناقل الخبرات واكتسابها من بعضنا البعض للوصول الى كفاءه اعلى والاهم هو استحدام برامج الكمبيوتر مثل الساب 2000 والايتابس لدراسة المبانى تحت تأثير الرياح والزلازل أى كان ارتفاعها والاهم هو تحديد النظام الانشائى المقاوم لحركة الرياح والزلازل لاننى ارى أن كثير من المهندسيين عندما نذكر دراسة الرياح والزلازل على اى مبنى نجد أنه مباشرة يذكر استخدام الshear wall ثم ال core أى كان ارتفاع المبنى مع العلم أننا يمكن الا نستخدم غير الاعمده فقط ونظام الframe فى المبانى حتى ارتفاع 10 الى 12 دور وما هذه البرامج التى سهلت لنا الدراسه ببعيده والتى يمكن اجراء وعمل ذلك عليها
> ولكن دعني أيضا أستوضح بعض النقاط من حضرتك
> 
> ...


تقبل تحياتى واشكرك على التفاعل


----------



## أحبك في الله (27 مارس 2011)

eng.ahmed ma7rous قال:


> مهندس عبدالله ألف شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح الممتاز
> 
> الكود المصري هو نسخة طبق الأصل من الكود الأوروبي (ولكن فقط في جزئية الزلازل )
> 
> ...



لأ يا باشمهندس والرياح كمان مأخوذة من الكود الأوروبي مع بعض التغيرات بما يتناسب مع مناخ وتضاريس مصر

بالنسبة لكود المنشأت الخرسانية فهو هجين فعلاً بين الكود الأمريكي والبريطاني (الأغلبية) والألماني وليس له أي علاقة بالأوروبي الموحد
بالنسبة للملف مستني بس صاحب المكتب أستأذنه ولو وافق هرفعة علطول إن شاء الله


----------



## anass81 (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

مناقشات مفيدة وموضوع يستحق التثبيت لبعض الوقت


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 مارس 2011)

eng.ahmed ma7rous قال:


> 3- أرجو أن توضح لي وللزملاء كيفية تعديل قيم و معاملات ال ubc المدخلة على ال sap لكي تكون مكافئة لمعاملات الكود المصري وتعطي نفس النتائج
> لتوضيح هذا الموضوع بصوره أكثر وضوح اذا رجعنا الى كود ubc97 ومعاملاته نجد أهم موضوعيين هما 1- عجلة الزلزال التى يتعرض لها المبنى فى المنطقه الموجود فيها المبنى والتى تسمى فى هذا الكود (seismic zone factor z) وهذه العجله نسبه من عجلة الجاذبيه الارضيه حسب قوة الزلزال والتى تتراوح بين نسبة 0.075 الى 0.40 من عجلة الجاذبيه كما يلى
> 
> 
> ...


تقبل تحياتى ​


----------



## khad4 (29 مارس 2011)

[


أسامه نواره قال:


> أولا اشكرك على كلامك الطيب فجزاكم الله خيرا
> ثانيا دائما المناقشات تعطى فكر وأفكار متجدده وخصوصا عندما يكون فى هذا المنتدى الموقر بما فيه من ذخائر ومهندسيين اجلاء لايبخلون بأى معلومه أو خبره
> ثالثا أنا اتحدث عن الطريقه الاستاتيكيه الثانيه فى الكود الامريكى ubc-97 الخاصه بالزلازل وأنا اتكلم هنا عن التحليل الانشائى وليس التصميم للقطاعات بالكود الامريكى
> رابعا هذه فرصه لان يتعلم كل منا من الاخر ومن لايعرف سوف يعرف ان شاء الله وهنا يرتفع المستوى لنا جميعا ومن عنده الامكانيات والقدرات على الكمبيوتر والبرمجه يستطيع عمل برامج لتسهيل الحسابات الانشائيه على المهندس لكى نصل الى مهندس مدنى على مستوى لايقل بأى حال من الاحوال عن المهندس الاجنبى
> تقبل تحياتى



الاخ الفاضل م. اسامة
جزاك الله خيرا علي اجتهادك واثارتك لهذا الموضوع 
ولكن احب ان اوضح بعض الامور نظرا لاشتراكي فى اعداد بعض الكودات 
1- الطريقة الاستاتيكية عليها بعض التحفظات فى الكود لتطبيقها وذلك تبعا لانتظام المبني الرأسي والافقي وتأثير الطبيعة الديناميكية للمنشأ على رد الفعل للزلازل وبالتالي في الغالب يجب الاستعانة بالطرق الديناميكية ومقارنتها بالاستاتيكية وعمل scaling لهم فيصبح المقارنة بين الطريقتين علي غير اساس لاختلاف الفروض بين الكود المصري والكود UBC
2-بالنسبة لزيادة الامان فى UBC عن الكود المصري من 1.5 - 2.0 فهذا يؤدي الي تصميم غير اقتصادى بل يؤدي احيانا الي ايقاف اي تعديلات علي المنشأ او تعليته اذا كان له ترخيص يسمح بذلك.
3- من المعلوم ان حالات التحميل ومعاملات خفض القوي واسس التصميم تختلف جزئيا من كود لاخر
وهو ما ادي الي ايقاف العمل بكود الاحمال المصري 2003 لحين تعديل كودات تصميم المنشأت الخرسانية والمعدنية وهو ما حدث فعلا حيث صدر كود الخرسانة 2007 وكود المنشأت الفولاذية LRFD
4- بالنسبة لما اثاره الاخ الفاضل "أحبك في الله" من استخدام الكود الاوربي 2004 فارغب ان انبه الي الملحوظة رقم 3 فيما سبق هذا بالاضافة الي اختلاف بعض القيم فى المعاملات وفي شكل spectrum حيث يأخذ الكود الاوربي inelastic response فى الاعتبار عند عمل شكل ال spectrum وهو ما يظهر تماما فى التعديل الجاري عمله حاليا فى الكود المصري (تحت المناقشات النهائية تمهيدا لاصداره)



وجزاكم الله خيرا علي مجهودكم انت والاخ "احبك فى الله"


----------



## khad4 (30 مارس 2011)

الاخ الفاضل "احبك فى الله"
انا فى انتظار رفعك للملف وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن يوجد العديد من الاختلافات فى شكل ال spectrum مثل ما ذكرته سابقا وخاصة فى فرضية inelastic response و التي تؤثر فى المنشآت الحساسة وكذلك فى قيم الازاحات ........ الخ 
والجدول الثالي مقتبس من احد رسائل الماجستير والتي شرفت بالاشراف عليها لتوضيح بعض الفرق


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 مارس 2011)

khad4 قال:


> [
> 
> الاخ الفاضل م. اسامة
> جزاك الله خيرا علي اجتهادك واثارتك لهذا الموضوع
> ...


جزيل الشكر على تفاعلك ومشاركتك فى هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## أحبك في الله (30 مارس 2011)

khad4 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل "احبك فى الله"
> انا فى انتظار رفعك للملف وجزاك الله خيرا
> ولكن يوجد العديد من الاختلافات فى شكل ال spectrum مثل ما ذكرته سابقا وخاصة فى فرضية inelastic response و التي تؤثر فى المنشآت الحساسة وكذلك فى قيم الازاحات ........ الخ
> والجدول الثالي مقتبس من احد رسائل الماجستير والتي شرفت بالاشراف عليها لتوضيح بعض الفرق



ممتاز م/khad4 علي هذة المشاركات القيمة بالفعل وأدعوا الله أن يزيدك علما ينتفع به المسلمين جميعاً

لو نظرنا لهذا الجدول نلاحظ انه ينقسم إلي جزءين
1-التحليل والمتمثل في ال Force Reduction Factor 
2- التصميم (حدود الإزاحة المسموحة) والمتمثل في ال Displacement Amplification Factor

وبما أننا ملتزمون بتطبيق شروط الكود المصري في التصميم والذي هو بالطبع أكثر أمانا فلن نواجه أي مشاكل بالنسبة لل DAF 

وما يلزم الإهتمام به هو ال FRF 
لذلك وجب التأكد من مطابقة الكودين معاً وإذا وجد أي إختلاف فيجب عمل Calibration للخروج بمعامل يساوي الفرق بينهم مثل المعامل الذي درسة م/أسامة وكان في حدود 1.5~2.0 بالنسبة لكود ال UBC

ولكن بالفعل لا يوجد إختلاف بين الكودين في تلك الجزئية حيث q=R/η
η = damping correction factor
والذي يساوي في معظم الأحوال 1.0

لذلك نستطيع بأمان إستخدام الكود الأوروبي بديلاً عن الكود المصري للإستفادة من قدرة برامج ال FE في التحليل الفراغي.

هذا ما أفهمة وأطبقة وأرجوا تصحيحي إذا أخطأت 
والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## أسامه نواره (31 مارس 2011)

الاخ المهندس /أحبك فى الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد عمل مقارنه بين الكود الامريكى UBC97 فى حساب قيمة قوة القص القاعدى عند الدور الارضى والكود المصرى للاحمال كالاتى





1-اذا افترضنا أن عدد الادوار = 15 دور
2- وزن الدور الواحد = 500 طن
3- ارتفاع الدور = 3.00 م
4- نوع التربه SD فى كود UBC97 أى تربه تناظر نوع التربه C حسب الكود المصرى والتى فيها اجهاد التربه = 2.00 كجم/سم2
5- عجلة الزلزال المعرض لها المبنى seismic zone factors(Z)=0.15g فى كود UBC97 وهى تناظر المنطقه الزلزاليه الثالثه والتى فيها أيضا نفس عجلة الزلزال
6- وعلى فرض أن قيمة R(Response Modification Factor)=5.00
وكذلك قيمة درجة أهمية المنشأ (I) = 1.00
7- ومن حساب الزمن الدورى للمبنى (Time period) = Ct*(H)^3/4= 0.075*(3*15)^3/4=1.30 ثانيه
8- من كود UBC97 نجد أن قيمة Ca=seismic coefficient acceleration=0.22
Cv= seismic coefficient velocity =0.32
وعليه ومن المعادلات السابقه فان قيمة قوى القص القاعدى V عند الاساسات = 386.4طن على حسب كود UBC97
ومن حسابات الكود المصرى نجد أن قيمة قوى القص القاعدىV عند الاساسات = 225طن 
وعليه فان قيمة قوى القص القاعدى المحسوبه عن طريق كود UBC97 أكبر من المحسوبه من الكود المصرى بمقدار= 386.4/225=1.71 
لذلك هذا يدفعنا لمحاولة معرفة الاسباب فى الفرق الكبير بين الكود الامريكى والكود الاوربى الموحد والكود المصرى فى دراسة الزلازل مع العلم بأن الاعتقاد هو العكس مثل كود ACI فى التصميم لقطاعات الخرسانه والذى يكون فيه التصميم أقل من الكود المصرى للخرسانه بمقدار 10 الى 15 %
واليوم نرى اليابان تتعرض لزلزال بمقدار 9 ريختر ولم تنهار المبانى المرتفعه فما هو السبب وهل لنا أن نتجه لدراسة الكود اليابانى للزلازل ونعمل محاوله فى ذلك ونعرف أيهما أكثر اقتصاديه وأيهما أقرب للصح 
تقبل تحياتى​تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 أبريل 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> أقرب حاجة للكود المصري هو ال EUROCODE 2004 وليس ال UBC97
> حضرتك ممكن تستخدمة لحساب أحمال الزلازل والرياح أيضاً
> من حوالي سنة وإحنا معتمدين الطريقة دي في المكتب والمشاريع كلها بتتراجع من المجمعة ولا يوجد أي إعتراض
> وهحاول أرفع ال Reference file اللي بنستخدمة لمدخلات الكود الأوروبي بما يتوافق مع المصري
> (علي فكرة الكود المصري تقريباً نسخة طبق الأصل من الأوروبي مع تعديلات طفيفة جداً)


الى أن يتم رفع Reference file سوف ندرس الكود الاوربى EUROCODE 2004ومقارنة الاختلاف مع الكود المصرى كالاتى
1- نوعية التربه أسفل الاساسات فى الكود المصرى منقوله بالكامل من الكود الاوربى 





انظر الكود المصرى





2- طيف الاستجابه الافقى المرن (تم نقله بالكامل من الكود الاوربى الموحد 2004)




وفى الكود المصرى





وهى نفس المعاملات المطلوبه فى برنامج الساب والايتابس فى تعريف الزلازل eurocode 8 كما يلى 





3- يبقى الاختلاف الوحيد بين الكود المصرى عن الكود الاوربى الموحد لسنة 2004
وهو لتعريف قيم ال period للقيم الاتيه TB-TC-TD ففى الكود المصرى تم اخذ هذه القيم لمنحنى طيف التجاوب الافقى المرن للنوع الثانى فى الكود الاوربى Type2 بدلا من Type 1 كالاتى 




وفى الكود المصرى اعتبره Type1




مع العلم أن الارقام فى الجدول Type 1 فى الكود الاوربى للperoid أكبر وبالتالى تكون قيم قوى القص القاعدى أكبر كما يلى 




فما هو السبب فى ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولماذا تم اعتبار منطقة الشواطئ المطله على البحر الابيض المتوسط لمسافة 40 كم هى من نوع منحنى طيف التجاوب الافقى Type2 وهو الذى يعادل نفس Type1 فى الكود الاوربى الموحد وهو الذى يتشابه الى حد قريب من الكود الامريكى Ubc97
لانه عند استخدام الارقام السابقه لل peroid فان نتائج قيم قوى القص القاعدى المحسوبه على حسب الكود الاوربى الموحد تكون قريبه جدا من نتائج قوى القص القاعدى المحسوبه عن طريق الكود الامريكى ubc97 
هذا ماسوف نحاول الاجابه عليه ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 أبريل 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> أقرب حاجة للكود المصري هو ال EUROCODE 2004 وليس ال UBC97
> حضرتك ممكن تستخدمة لحساب أحمال الزلازل والرياح أيضاً
> من حوالي سنة وإحنا معتمدين الطريقة دي في المكتب والمشاريع كلها بتتراجع من المجمعة ولا يوجد أي إعتراض
> وهحاول أرفع ال Reference file اللي بنستخدمة لمدخلات الكود الأوروبي بما يتوافق مع المصري
> (علي فكرة الكود المصري تقريباً نسخة طبق الأصل من الأوروبي مع تعديلات طفيفة جداً)


بعد الرجوع للكود الاوربى الموحد EUROCODE 2004 نوعية منحنى طيف الاستجابه الافقى المرن سواء النوع الاول type1 أو النوع الثانى type2 كالاتى 













وكذلك معامل التربه (S) والزمن الدورى ( TB- TC - TD) لمحنيات طيف التجاوب الافقى المرن والتى تم رفعها سابقا كما يلى 










وكما وضحنا سابقا هذه الجداول فى الكود المصرى معكوسه وعليه عند استخدام برنامج الساب 2000 أو الايتابس مع تعديل منحنى طيف الاستجابه الافقى المرن Type2 يماثل تماما الكود المصرىType1 لاحمال الزلازل 2008 كما يلى 





وهنا اعتقد أننا لسنا فى حاجه الى تعديل أى مدخلات لبرنامج الساب والايتابس لكى يقوم بعمل التحليل الانشائى طبقا للكود المصرى للاحمال 
يبقى السؤال المهم لماذا تم استبدال جداول الزمن الدورى وعملها معكوسه فى الكود المصرى عنها فى الكود الاوربى 
ويبقى السؤال الاساسى ماعلاقة الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 بالكود الامريكى ubc97 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخوانى الأعزاء أنه من دواعى حزنى أن يسلك الكود المصرى سلوك الكود الأوربى بعد أن كان يسلك سلوك الكود الأمريكى UBC 85 للأسباب التالية بعيدا عن أيهما أدق:

1- ما ينفعش مع كل إصدار جديد فى الكود نغير الدولة التى نعتمد على كودها
2- الكود الأوربى فى الزلازل هو كود حديث جدا تنقصه خبرة و تجارب الأكواد الأمريكية العريقه
3- الأكواد الأمريكية هى الأكثر إستعمالا على مستوى العالم 
4- أمريكا من أكثر الدول فى العالم المعرضة لزلازل 
5- الكود الأمريكى أثبت تفوقه و تم إختباره بعديد من الزلازل فى أمريكا و فى العالم كله
6- كل برامج الزلازل العالمية مثل USGS , GSHAP تعتمد على الكود الأمريكى 
7- لأن الرياح سيتم أخذها كأفضل ما يكون من ASCE سيكون من الأفضل أخذ ال LOAD COMBINATIONS من كود أمريكى متوافق
8- أن الفرق بين الكود الأمريكى و الكود الأوربى فى طريقة تمثيل ال CURVE OF RESPONSE SPECTRUM و المبنى على مجموعة زلازل خاصة بأوربا , أنا أريد أن أعرف هل أيقن العلماء المصريين أن ال SEISMIC HAZARD ASSESMENT لمصر مثل أوربا مما أدى لإختيار الكود الأوربى

9- تم تشتيت مهندسينا فى الخليج لدراستهم كود غير واسع الأنتشار و معدل تقدمه غير عال بعكس ال IBC الذى تتطور من ال UBC بشكل رائع

10- تعريف LATERAL LOAD RESISTING SYSTEM فى الكود المصرى هو تمثيل ردىء لا أعلم ألم يسمع علماؤنا عن ال DUCTILITY 

و أسباب كثيرة , أنا أدعو علماؤنا لتوضيح لماذا تم إستخدام الكود الأوربى ؟ و إن كان ليس عندهم مبرر فيفضل إلغاء هذا الكود و إستبداله بالكود الأمريكى IBC كما هو أو عمل كود مصرى خاص , و أعتقد أنا الموضوع سهل جدا 

أنا أتعجب ألا يستطيع علماؤنا عمل SHA و عمل RESPONCE SPECTRUM خاص بمصر , و عمل REGGERSION لل CURVE لننتج نحن معادلات ال CURVE 
ثم ما يمنعنا من إعادة تقييم ال DUCTILTY بناءا على تجاربنا الخاصة أقصد عمل HYSTEREES LOOPS مبنية على تجاربنا نحن و نحدد ال R FACTOR بناءا على عوامل أخرى فرعية غير نوع النظام المقاوم للزلازل فقط كنسبة التسليح فى القطاع و ال FY و عمر الخرسانة ووو و إعادة إستخراج علاقات أخرى بين ال DUCTILITY و ال R وليست فقط بناءا على ال EPP 

أن الأوان لنقود العالم , نبطل نأخذcopy and paste 

أعذرونى على إنفعالى , أين رسالات الماجستير و الدكتوراه إن لم نستطع أن نخرج كود 

الغرب ترجم علومنا و تفوق علينا أما أن الأوان لنفعل ما فعله

محمود الصقار


----------



## م.إسلام (5 أبريل 2011)

كلام جميل جدا , بس بس حضرتك بتأذن في مالطا محدش هنا بيسمع , هنا في مصر إلي بيقول كلمة حق بيقعد في البيت زي حلاتي كده , لما بتكلم في الصح يقولولي كل عيش و اسكت يا هندسه محدش هيسمعك , رحت في مره قلت للمالك إن المقاول بيحط تراب بدل الرمل و الزلط في الإحلال , ضحك علي و قالي إنت يا ابني لسه صغير ما تعرفش حاجه , هو ده الشغل المظبوط , هنا في مصر الفاهم ملوش مكان , عشان يبقى لحضرتك مكان في مصر لازم تطبل , أيوه لازم تطبل و تزمر و ترقص لو تعرف كمان عشان تعجب و تقول يا بيه و ياباشا و احنا خدامينك يا ريس و كلام الأونطه ده عشان تعدي , لكن من غير كده اتكلم في الصح من هنا لحد بكره محدش هيسمعك و هتسمع الكلام ده ( هو انت ابن امبارح هتيجي تعلمنا ) ( ما توقفش المراكب السيره يا هندسه ) ( خليك مرن كده و مش كل حاجه تقفلنا فيها ) عشان كده أنا مش لاقي شغل لحد كتابة هذه السطور ..........


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 أبريل 2011)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أعذرونى على إنفعالى , أين رسالات الماجستير و الدكتوراه إن لم نستطع أن نخرج كود
> الغرب ترجم علومنا و تفوق علينا أما أن الأوان لنفعل ما فعله


جزيل الشكر لمهندسنا القدير المهندس/ محمود على هذا الشعور النبيل الذى ينم على الغيره والحب للوطن الذى لايستحق منا أن نكون هكذا الان


محمود الصقار قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء أنه من دواعى حزنى أن يسلك الكود المصرى سلوك الكود الأوربى بعد أن كان يسلك سلوك الكود الأمريكى ubc 85
> أن الأوان لنقود العالم , نبطل نأخذcopy and paste


بعد البحث فى الكود الاوربى الموحد لعام 2004 وحاولت معرفة لماذا لم يقم القائمون عن الكود المصرى بعمل copy and paste لجداول الزمن الدورى لنوعية التربه فى الكود المصرى كما فى الكود الاوربى ومعرفة لماذا تم أخذ الجداول الخاصه بمنحنيات طيف التجاوب الافقى المرن للنوع الثانى Type2 بدلا من Type1 كما فى الكود الاوربى بعد أن تم عمل copy and paste لكل أجزاء الكود الاوربى وجدت شيئا مهما يحتاج الى الدارسه والاهتمام والوقوف امامه والتمعن فيه وهو أن منحنى طيف التجاوب الافقى المرن النوع الثانى (*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Horizontal elastic response spectrum Type2) يستخدم فى المناطق التى لاتزيد فيها قوة الزلازل عن 5.50 ريختر [/FONT]*
*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]




[/FONT]*

*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]وتسائلت الم يكن زلزال 1992 الذى حدث فى مصر بقوة 5.8 ريختر والذى تسبب فى خسائر ماديه وبشريه فكيف يمكن أن يكون التعديل الجديد فى أحمال الزلازل لعام 2008 أقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]هل مصر الان امنه من الحزام الزلزالى والذى يمر بمنطقة البحر الاحمر وبعد تزايد النشاط الزلزالى بالمنطقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*
ارجو منكم توضيح لنا المزيد عن هذا الموضوع بما لديكم من علم واسع عن الزلازل وخاصه الزلازل وشدتها فى مصر لاننا فى حاجه الى المزيد عن هذا الموضوع
*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]تقبل تحياتى[/FONT]*


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 أبريل 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> جزيل الشكر لمهندسنا القدير المهندس/ محمود على هذا الشعور النبيل الذى ينم على الغيره والحب للوطن الذى لايستحق منا أن نكون هكذا الان
> 
> بعد البحث فى الكود الاوربى الموحد لعام 2004 وحاولت معرفة لماذا لم يقم القائمون عن الكود المصرى بعمل copy and paste لجداول الزمن الدورى لنوعية التربه فى الكود المصرى كما فى الكود الاوربى ومعرفة لماذا تم أخذ الجداول الخاصه بمنحنيات طيف التجاوب الافقى المرن للنوع الثانى Type2 بدلا من Type1 كما فى الكود الاوربى بعد أن تم عمل copy and paste لكل أجزاء الكود الاوربى وجدت شيئا مهما يحتاج الى الدارسه والاهتمام والوقوف امامه والتمعن فيه وهو أن منحنى طيف التجاوب الافقى المرن النوع الثانى (*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]Horizontal elastic response spectrum Type2) يستخدم فى المناطق التى لاتزيد فيها قوة الزلازل عن 5.50 ريختر [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخى العزيز أسامة معك كل الحق , أما ماذكرته أنت إقتباسا فهو يخص ال surface wave magnitude و هو يختلف عن مقاييس أخرى من ضمنها ال body wave magnitude 
و طبعا أهمها ماذكرته أنت و هو richter magnitude =ML و من غير الدقيق علميا أن يقال أن الكود يغطى حتى 5.5 ريختر ( إلا إذا ذكر على بعد 100 كم من مركز الزلزال) لأن العبرة فى تصميم الزلازل بال INTENSITY OR PGA و ليست بال MAGNTUDE 

أما سؤالك عن كيفية تحديد مصر فهناك فى معظم رسالات الماجستير التى سعدت بمراجعتها هنا فى الأمارات ( و هى بالفعل موجودة عندنا فى مصر ) علم يسمى SHA و له طريقتين DETERMMNSTIC OR PROBLITISTIC و فى كل طريقة يتعرف على المكان المدروس و يستخدم ال ATTENUATION EQUATIONS العديدة لتحديد مدى الخططورة الزلزالية 

أما RESPONSE SPECTRUM فييمكننا إيجاده من TIME HISTORIES حتى لو أستعلنا نفس طريقة ال INCREMENTAL DYNAMIC ANALYSIS للوصول لنفس ال PGA 

أما أنواع ال SOIL فهى تنتج TIME HISTORIES مختلفة و يمكن عمل SIMULATION إن لم يتواجد ما نريد


محمود الصقار


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 أبريل 2011)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخى العزيز أسامة معك كل الحق , أما ماذكرته أنت إقتباسا فهو يخص ال surface wave magnitude و هو يختلف عن مقاييس أخرى من ضمنها ال body wave magnitude
> و طبعا أهمها ماذكرته أنت و هو richter magnitude =ML و من غير الدقيق علميا أن يقال أن الكود يغطى حتى 5.5 ريختر ( إلا إذا ذكر على بعد 100 كم من مركز الزلزال) لأن العبرة فى تصميم الزلازل بال INTENSITY OR PGA و ليست بال MAGNTUDE


جزيل الشكر لمهندسنا الفاضل المهندس المتخصص / محمود الصقار
بالطبع كما تفضلت فان الذى يهم المهندس المصمم فى الزلازل هو (peak ground motion) والتى منها يستطيع تحديد قوة القص القاعدى وليس surface wave magnitude ولكن أردت نقل ما هو موجود بالكود الاوربى 
ولكن هناك بعض الاستفسارات عن الكود الاوربى الموحد ارجو ان يتسع وقتك للرد عليها :-
1- اليست لكل نوع من أنواع تربة التأسيس دور أساسى وهو الذى يسمى فى الكود الاوربى (TB-TC) والذى يتوقف قيمته على نوعية التربه؟؟ اليس هذا الرقم يتم تحديده عن طريق الامكانيات الجولوجيه ؟؟ اذا كان كذلك فهل نستطيع وصفه للتربه كما يتم وصف التربه باجهادها على سبيل المثال أو بكثافتها اى هل يمكن أن نقول التربه الرمليه متماسكه ذات اجهاد 2.50كجم/سم2 وذات زمن دورى أساسى 0.10 ثانيه فى مدينة 6 أكتوبر بالقاهره مثلا؟؟
2- اذا كانت الاجابه بنعم لماذا الاختلاف فى الكود الاوربى الموحد بين الزمن الدورى للتربه فى حالة Type1 - Type2 كما يلى 









واذا كانت الاجابه بلا فما هو المقياس لمقدار الدور الاساسى لتربة التأسيس وكيف يمكن تحديده ؟؟
3- اذا نظرنا الى Response spectral curves التاليه 




والتى تم تنزيلها فى المشاركات السابقه بمعرفة الدكتور خالد والذى ادعو الله أن يعود فى هذه المناقشه القيمه لماذا هذا الاختلاف بين الاكواد المختلفه فى قيمة زمن دور التربه الاساسى ؟؟؟
4- لماذا دائما قيمة زمن دور التربه الاساسى فى الكود الاوربى أقل بكثير من زمن دور التربه الاساسى فى الكود الامريكى upc97؟؟؟
ارجو الا اكون أطلت عليك واذا سمح وقتك برجاء الرد لانك كما تعلم أن الكثير منا لم يدرس تأثير الزلازل والرياح على المنشات فى أثناء الدراسه ولللاسف للان الكثير من الجامعات لم تدرك ذلك حتى الجامعات الخاصه بالرغم من التطور الهائل فى ذلك فى العشرين سنه الاخيره 
وادعو الله ان يتغير الوضع بعد الثوره
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## CIVIL_ALI (9 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي الكودات مع اختلاف المعادلات قريبة جداً مع العودة الى ان العرب استمدوا الكود الخاص بهم من احد الكودات القريبة للخرسانة انا لا اجد حرج من استخدام اي كود اما الزلازل فالمناطق تلعب دور مهم التربة وقربها من نقاط الصفائح الزلزاليه الى اخره بارك الله لكم


----------



## حرب2 (9 أبريل 2011)

من وجهة نظرى مفيش مشكلة طالما ان المنشاsafe بس يفضل حساب احمال الزلازل والرياح بره البرنامج يدوى اوبشيت exel اواى برنامج باستخدام الكود المصرى ثم ادخال هذه القيم الى etabs والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 أبريل 2011)

CIVIL_ALI قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اخي الكودات مع اختلاف المعادلات قريبة جداً مع العودة الى ان العرب استمدوا الكود الخاص بهم من احد الكودات القريبة للخرسانة انا لا اجد حرج من استخدام اي كود اما الزلازل فالمناطق تلعب دور مهم التربة وقربها من نقاط الصفائح الزلزاليه الى اخره بارك الله لكم


 لايوجد حرج فى استخدام أى كود سواء فى تصميم قطاعات الخرسانه من الكودات العالميه طالما كان ذلك متوافق مع الكود المصرى الذى نحن بصدده أو أى كود فى دراسة تأثير الرياح والزلازل على المبنى ولكن مانحاول معرفته وخصوصا فى دراسة الرياح والزلازل لماذا هذه الفروق الكبيره بين الكود المصرى والذى هو نسخه من الكود الاوربى الموحد لسنة 2004 والكود الامريكى ubc97 فى قيم قوة القص القاعدى وهذا دفعنا الى تسائل لماذا الكود الاوربى يحتوى على نوعيين من منحنى طيف التجاوب الافقى المرن والذى معه يوجد نوعيين من دور التربه الاساسى (Ts) فى كود UBC97والتى تناظر (Tc) فى الكود الاوربى الموحد لسنة 2004 
ولالقاء المزيد عن هذا الموضوع يجب أن نعرف أن تربة التأسيس لها دور أساسى فى التصميم فكل تربة تأسيس لها زمن دورى أو دور أساسى (Ts) وكذلك تردد طبيعى (Fs) وكذلك سعة اهتزاز لهذه التربه (W) وتختلف القيم السابقه لكل نوع من أنواع التربه وكذلك على حسب عجلة الزلزال التى تؤثر على هذه التربه فنجد أن قيمة (Ts) فى التربه الصخريه أقل بكثير من قيمتها فى التربه الضعيفه والسائبه
ولابد من معرفة (Ts) وكذلك (0.20Ts) للتربه وذلك للابتعاد عن هذه القيم عند تصميم المبنى وذلك حتى لايتوافق دور التربه الاساسى مع نفس قيمة دور المبنى الاساسى (T) والتى عندها تحث ظاهرة الرنين (Resonance) وهى الظاهره التى يتساوى فيها أيضا التردد الطبيعى للمبنى مع التردد الطبيعى للتربه هنا تتضاعف قيمة قوة القص القاعدى المؤثره على المبنى مما يؤدى الى انهيار المبنى 
بالطبع تحدث ظاهرة الرنين فى التربه الضعيفه والسائبه حيث يكون التماسك بين حبيبات التربه ضعيفه ويمكن حدوث ظاهرة تسييل فى التربه وخصوصا فى التربه الرمليه أما التربه الصخريه فى تعمل على تخميد قوة الزلزال وبالتالى نجد أن دور التربه الاساسى فى التربه الصخريه قليل 
لذلك يمكن أن يقوم المهندس المصمم بتحديد قيمة دور الاساسى للمبنى (T) والذى يعتمد على النظام الانشائى المستخدم لمقاومة الزلازل (shear wall- frames- cores.......) والذى يتم تحديده من العلاقه التاليه





حيث قيمة (K)هى ال Stiffness لحوائط القص أو ال core أو ال Frames والتى يمكن للمهندس المصمم تحديدها على المساقط الافقيه للمبنى وبتحديد أبعادها بقيم تقريبيه أو تحديد أبعادها من الاحمال الرأسيه وقيمة (m) هى كتلة المبنى كله والتى تساوى وزن المبنى مقسوما على عجلة الجاذبيه 
واذا رجعنا الى الكود الامريكى UBC97 كالاتى 

















نجد أن قيمة (Ts) هى ثابته لكل تربه تحت تأثير قيمة محدده لعجلة الجاذبيه 
لذلك نرجع الى السؤال لماذا فى الكود الاوربى الموحد أو فى الكود المصرى تم عمل نوعيين من قيمة دور التربه الاساسى (Tc) بعكس الكود الامريكى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## aymanallam (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاك على ما تقدمه من مناقشات لرفع مستوى جميع المهندسين العرب


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 أبريل 2011)

aymanallam قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاك على ما تقدمه من مناقشات لرفع مستوى جميع المهندسين العرب


وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله 
ولكن لنحاول أن ندرس الكودات العربيه المختلفه فى دراسة الزلازل وأن نعرف المصدر الرئيسى لكل كود من الكودات العربيه وكيف يمكن لاى مهندس تصميم معالجة ذلك فى برنامج الايتابس أو الساب لكى يستطيع وبسهولة عمل تحليل زلازل ولنكتسب الخبره فى ذلك لاننى لاحظت أن كثير من الاخوه المصممين يهملوا تصميم الاحمال الافقيه سواء رياح أو زلازل فى المبانى ذات الادوار حتى 8 ادوار وفى المقابل فان الذى يقوم عمل تحليل لقوى الرياح والزلازل لمبانى ذات ارتفاع حتى 12 دور لابد وأن يقوم بعمل حوائط خرسانيه (shear wall) أو (core) أو الاثنين معا وبالتالى لابد من عمل الاساسات لبشه مسلحه لان جميع الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل تم مقاومتها عن طريق حائط خرسانى رأسى (shear wall) أو (core) وبالتالى سوف نجد تركيز عالى جدا لقيمة العزوم وقوى القص القاعدى أسفل هذه الحوائط الخرسانيه مع العلم بأنه اذا تم اعادة الدراسه وفى حالة وجود تربه قويه وعدم وجود مياه جوفيه كما فى كثير من الدول العربيه فيمكن استبدال نظام الحوائط الخرسانيه (shear wall) أو (core) واللبشه المسلحه باستخدم الاعمده وال frames وكذلك القواعد المنفصله بدلا من اللبشه المسلحه لكى نحصل على مبنى اقتصادى مصمم انشائيا لمقاومة الاحمال الافقيه من رياح وزلازل 
ولنبدأ بكود البناء السعودى (SBC 301)ثم بعد ذلك البلدان العربيه الاخرى نظرا لوجود الكثير من الزملاء المهندسين فى مجال التصميم فى هذا البلد العريى الشقيق لنبحث عن المصدر الرئيسى الذى تم النقل منه لهذا الكود وكيفية معالجة ذلك لكى يتم استخدام برنامجى الساب والايتابس فى التحليل الانشائى لمقاومة الاحمال الافقيه 
ارجو من الاخوه الزملاء المشاركه لكى تعم الفائده ان شاء الله
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (27 أبريل 2011)

مجرد إقتراح :

لماذا لا يتم أدخال منحنى طيف التجاوب الموجود بالكود المصرى لبرنامج الساب أو الأيتابس وأستخدامه للتحليل الديناميكى ....

ولا أعرف أذا كان الكود الأوربى يلتزم بطريقة الكود الأمريكى ال يو بى سى فى ما يعرف بال scale factor
والذى يقتضى الأ تقل قيمة القوة للزلزال بالطريقة الديناميكية عن 90% أو 100% بالقيمة المحسوبة بالطريقة الأستاتيكية


----------



## khad4 (27 أبريل 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> جزيل الشكر لمهندسنا الفاضل المهندس المتخصص / محمود الصقار
> بالطبع كما تفضلت فان الذى يهم المهندس المصمم فى الزلازل هو (peak ground motion) والتى منها يستطيع تحديد قوة القص القاعدى وليس surface wave magnitude ولكن أردت نقل ما هو موجود بالكود الاوربى
> ولكن هناك بعض الاستفسارات عن الكود الاوربى الموحد ارجو ان يتسع وقتك للرد عليها :-
> 1- اليست لكل نوع من أنواع تربة التأسيس دور أساسى وهو الذى يسمى فى الكود الاوربى (TB-TC) والذى يتوقف قيمته على نوعية التربه؟؟ اليس هذا الرقم يتم تحديده عن طريق الامكانيات الجولوجيه ؟؟ اذا كان كذلك فهل نستطيع وصفه للتربه كما يتم وصف التربه باجهادها على سبيل المثال أو بكثافتها اى هل يمكن أن نقول التربه الرمليه متماسكه ذات اجهاد 2.50كجم/سم2 وذات زمن دورى أساسى 0.10 ثانيه فى مدينة 6 أكتوبر بالقاهره مثلا؟؟
> ...


الاخ الفاضل مهندس اسامة 
اولا احب ان اعتذر عن عدم مشاركتي الفترة السابقة لتواجدي خارج البلاد 
ثانيا :- اختيار شكل ال spectrum مع اخذ تأثير نوعية ال soil علم قائم بذاته بعيد قليلا عن التحليل الانشائي للمنشأت مثلما ذكر المهندس محمود الصقار ذلك 
وفى توضيح بسيط يتم تحليل القياسات الحقلية للزلازل المختلفة للمنطقة المراد تحديد شكل ال spectrum لها ويتم عملها بحيث تغطي الزلازل الحادثة طبقا لزمن الرجوع 50 عام او 475 او 2450 وهكذا حسب فرضيات الكود المستخدم وهو ما تم عمله فى الكود الاوربي لمنطقة البحر المتوسط التي يقع عليها بلدنا والاشكال التاليه توضح كيفية عمل منحني الطيف (spectrum shape) 
ولذلك تم اخذ اشكال الكود الاوربي لتطبيقها فى الكود المصري نظرا لتطابق الزلازل الناشئة فى البحر المتوسط للكود المصري والاوربي وطبيعة التربة علي جانبي البحر المتوسط
اما باق مناطق الحمهورية فقد تم دراسة سريعة لها طبقا للخريطة الزلزالية العالمية وطبقا لخريطة منطقة البحر المتوسط وتم اخذ المنحني الاخر مع تعديل عجلة الزلازل فى العديد من المناطق مثل منطقة العقبة وجزيرة شدوان وهكذا مع ملاحظة ان الكود المصري للاحمال 2008 لم يصدر حتي الان بل يتم مراجعته وتعديله حتي يوجد بصيغة نهائية للاستخدام



[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
واختيار اكثر من شكل لمنحني الطيف امر منتشر فى العديد من الكودات مثل الكود الياباني



[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## khad4 (27 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الفاضل محمود الصقار جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن اسمح لي ان اختلف معك فى بعض الجزئيات الفرعية وليست الاساسية


محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أخوانى الأعزاء أنه من دواعى حزنى أن يسلك الكود المصرى سلوك الكود الأوربى بعد أن كان يسلك سلوك الكود الأمريكى ubc 85 للأسباب التالية بعيدا عن أيهما أدق:
> لماذا ونحن ننشئ كود جديد لايتم العتديل للاحدث والانسب وهو ما حدث فى كافة الاكواد العالمية حيث تم تطوير ubc لولاية كاليفورنيا وتم استخدام ibc بديلا عن ubc فى العديد من الولايات الاخري
> ...


----------



## khad4 (27 أبريل 2011)

نعود بعد ذلك للسؤال الاصلي وهو استخدام UBC عوضا عن الكود المصري الجاري اصداره 
فى الشكل التالي توضيح للاختلاف بين الكودين



[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
مثلما تلاحظ وجود فرق لبعض المنشآت الواقعة قرب التردد Tc شكل a مما يؤدي الي اختلاف القوي فى الحالتين
فيجب اخذ الكود كاملا بدون تغير 
لمعرفة الفرق جاري عمل العديد من الابحاث علي نماذج حقيقية لمباني فى مناطق مختلفة وقارنة الاحمال وكذلك القطاعات الناتجة من التصميم والي الان وجد ان الفرق يزداد مع زيادة عدم الانتظام وزيادة الارتفاع


----------



## محمود الصقار (28 أبريل 2011)

khad4 قال:


> نعود بعد ذلك للسؤال الاصلي وهو استخدام ubc عوضا عن الكود المصري الجاري اصداره
> فى الشكل التالي توضيح للاختلاف بين الكودين
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا لم أفهم اخر عباره , ما المقصود


> ي عمل العديد من الابحاث علي نماذج حقيقية لمباني فى مناطق مختلفة وقارنة الاحمال وكذلك القطاعات الناتجة من التصميم والي الان وجد ان الفرق يزداد مع زيادة عدم الانتظام وزيادة الارتفاع



كيف ذلك ؟ مناطق مختلفة؟ نماذج حقيقية لماذا هل ستحضر ال r اأم ماذا? ارجو التوضيح 

محمود الصقار


----------



## khad4 (28 أبريل 2011)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> انا لم أفهم اخر عباره , ما المقصود
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

1- من المعلوم ان تردد المنشأ عنصر اساسي فى تحديد استجابة المنشأ لللاحمال الديناميكية وقد وجد اختلاف بين القيم المفروضة من الكودات المختلفة والقيم التي يتم حسابها من التحليل النظري عن تلك الحقيقية التي يتصرف بها المنشأ تحت تأثير الاحمال الديناميكية ةتلك القيم تتأثر بالعديد من المتغيرات من حيث نوعية الخرسانة ونوع الاساسات وطبيعة موقع التأسيس ...........والعديد من المتغيرات الاخري التي تؤثر فى طبيعة استحابة المنشأ وبالتالي هذا الجزء جاري بحثه فى العديد من انحاء العالم مثلما جاري فى مصر لعمل تمثيل حقيقي للمنشأ بجميع خواصه طبقا لقياسات حقلية وتحديث او عمل MODEL UPDATE للتحليل النظري تبعا لذلك
2- تم انشاء عدد من المباني فى مناطق او بؤر نشطة زلزاليا active seismic zones (يوجد منها الكثير فى مصر ولكن بقيم بسيطة) مع زرع strain gages داخل العديد من العناصر الانشائية وقياس العجلة الزلزالية عند الاساسات وعلى ارتفاعات مختلفة من المنشأ مع قياس stress&strain للعديد من العناصر الانشائية ثم تحليل فراغي للمنشأ مع تعديله طبقا للقياسات الحقلية ومقارنتها بالكودات المختلفة
3-هذه القياسات تتم تحت تأثير ال forced vibration (seismic or machines or traffic .....etc) وكذلك تحت تأثير ambient vibration علي مدار 24 ساعة يوميا
4- بالنسبة الي تعين R فجاري دراسة امكانية تعينها لانظمة البناء المختلفة فى ابحاث مشتركة ولم يتم البدء فيها الي الان
5- الابحاث السابقة ابحاث مشتركة كبروتوكول بحثي
وجزاك الله خيرا لو عند سيادتكم اي اقتراح او تعديل يمكن ان نشمله معنا فى تلك الدراسات


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 أبريل 2011)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



> 1- من المعلوم ان تردد المنشأ عنصر اساسي فى تحديد استجابة المنشأ لللاحمال الديناميكية وقد وجد اختلاف بين القيم المفروضة من الكودات المختلفة والقيم التي يتم حسابها من التحليل النظري عن تلك الحقيقية التي يتصرف بها المنشأ تحت تأثير الاحمال الديناميكية ةتلك القيم تتأثر بالعديد من المتغيرات من حيث نوعية الخرسانة ونوع الاساسات وطبيعة موقع التأسيس ...........والعديد من المتغيرات الاخري التي تؤثر فى طبيعة استحابة المنشأ وبالتالي هذا الجزء جاري بحثه فى العديد من انحاء العالم مثلما جاري فى مصر لعمل تمثيل حقيقي للمنشأ بجميع خواصه طبقا لقياسات حقلية وتحديث او عمل model update للتحليل النظري تبعا لذلك



أستاذى الحييب, 1- نحن مشكلتنا الأساسية فى ال response spectrum و بالتالى ماذكرته حضرتك موضوع أخر 

تعال نحلل اصل المشكله و انا مشكلتى فى ال rs و بالتالى time history و كما تعلم أستاذى الكريم هذا ال time history يتم من خلال sha ,و ليس له علاقة بالمنشىء و هذا يدخل فيه ال soil ايضا

أما ما تكلمت عنه حضرتك بخصوص المنشاءت الحقيقية فال response s يتطلب فقط sdof اما عن خصائص المنشىء فنحن نتكلم عن 3 خواص mass و هذه لا تحتاج لتجارب و stiffness ,وهذه ايضا لا تحتاج لتجارب و ال damping و هذا ينص صراحة على أنه 5بالمئه

و لو أفترضنا انك وضعت نماذج فى أماكن مختلفه , فما علاقه هذه العلاقات بال mce الذى يأتى كل 500 او 2500 سنه ؟؟
أما وجود تغيرات ين كلا الحالتين فياول بإختلاف ال damping المفروضه عن الحقيقيه نتيجة إختلاف نوع الخرسانه أو ال soil و هذا يترك لمصلحة المنشىء بل وجدنا عند الخوف من أحد المنشأت نحضر معمل متخصص لعمل frequency domain simulation على المنشىء لتغير قيمة ال damping ratio و عن طريق newmark إيجاد rs جديد و بالتالى تقليل قوة الزلزال 


> - تم انشاء عدد من المباني فى مناطق او بؤر نشطة زلزاليا active seismic zones (يوجد منها الكثير فى مصر ولكن بقيم بسيطة) مع زرع strain gages داخل العديد من العناصر الانشائية وقياس العجلة الزلزالية عند الاساسات وعلى ارتفاعات مختلفة من المنشأ مع قياس stress&strain للعديد من العناصر الانشائية ثم تحليل فراغي للمنشأ مع تعديله طبقا للقياسات الحقلية ومقارنتها بالكودات المختلفة


مره أخرى تم زرع هذه المبانى إلى 500 او 2500 سنه كما يذكر الكود ك return period ??


> -هذه القياسات تتم تحت تأثير ال forced vibration (seismic or machines or traffic .....etc) وكذلك تحت تأثير ambient vibration علي مدار 24 ساعة يوميا


كما أوضحت seismic يحتاج 475 سنه كحد ادنى و ال traffic اعتقد ان هذا موضوع مغير تماما لما نتحدث عنه


> - بالنسبة الي تعين r فجاري دراسة امكانية تعينها لانظمة البناء المختلفة فى ابحاث مشتركة ولم يتم البدء فيها الي الان


أعتقد أن هذه من اهم النقاط عن طريق إجراء العديد من ال pushover analysis و لكن اتمنى الا يسخر نتائج ال pushover لل seismic risk analysis و ال fragulty curve و يترك ما نريد كما يتم فى رسالات الماجستير و الدكتوراه التى اطلعت عليها فى احد الدول العربيه 
و اتمنى ان تدس مشكله ال weak story and soft story و ينص على قيمة ال r صراحة 

و اتمنى ان يتم بشكل مكثف دراسةال ductlity فهذه من اهم النقاط المصاحبه ل r و التى يوميا عند عمل check على برج عندنا هنا فى بلديه الشارقة أجد ان معظم المهندسين العرب لا يعلموا هذه الجزئيه لدرجه أن معظمهم يتعامل فقط مع ال sotware و عندما اطلب من احد المهندسين ان يقوم بذلك يعترض و يبرهن كلامه بالاكواد العربيه و هذا يضعنى كمهندس بلديه فى حرج


> - الابحاث السابقة ابحاث مشتركة كبروتوكول بحثي
> وجزاك الله خيرا لو عند سيادتكم اي اقتراح او تعديل يمكن ان نشمله معنا فى تلك الدراسات


جزاك الله خيرا استاذى الكريم قد تعلم ان احاول تحضير master من مصر و لكن يشترط الحضور و هذا كونى اعمل فى الإمارات صعب , و قد عرض على الدكتور أشرف بده ذلك و لكن فى مجال ال carbon fibar و لكنى اريد فى نفس ما نتكلم عنه الان و اتمنى لو هناك طريقه تخبرنى بها و لو اردت تليفونى او إيميلى ساتشرف ان اضعه على الخاص

محمود الصقار


----------



## khad4 (29 أبريل 2011)

الاخ لفاضل مهندس محمود
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



محمود الصقار قال:


> و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 اتشرف بهذا 
واحب ان اوضح اننا نحاول التبسيط لان الموضوع اكثر تعقيدا مما تمت مناقشته


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 أبريل 2011)

أستاذى الحييب, 1- نحن مشكلتنا الأساسية فى ال response spectrum و بالتالى ماذكرته حضرتك موضوع أخر 
ياريت توضح ازاي موضوع اخر ؟ تنص الكودات العالمية ومنها ubc ان نتائج التحليل الديناميكي يجب ان لايقل عن نسبة من التحليل الاستاتيكي وفى حالتنا للكود المصري التحليل الاستاتيكي يتم بأخذ تأثير التردد الاساسي للمنشأ طبقا لمعادلات افتراضية تمت بظروف انشاء وطبيعة بناء مختلفة وبالتالي تطبيقها علي التحليل يعطي تائج غير دقيقة وابسط مثال لذلك وجود معادلتين للمباني ذات حوائط القص يعطون قوي مختلفة فايهما صح؟ 




موضوع أخر ما قصدته أنا أن ال response spectrum ك curve يوضع فى الأكواد هو نفسه يستخدم فى الstatic and dynamic analysis 

ما يختلف ين نوعى التحليلين هو أنه فى ال dynamic ندخل بأكثر من period لكل المودات 

أما فى ال static فهناك period وحيدة - و هى ما تكلمت عنه حضرتك - و لم يكن هذا هو مشكلتنا مع الكود بل المشكله فى ال response spectrum نفسه قبل أن تدخل له بال period أساسا




تعال نحلل اصل المشكله و انا مشكلتى فى ال rs و بالتالى time history و كما تعلم أستاذى الكريم هذا ال time history يتم من خلال sha ,و ليس له علاقة بالمنشىء و هذا يدخل فيه ال soil ايضا
مشكلة ٌ r مشكلة موجودة فى اي طريقة للتحليل وهي تتراوح بين 2.2 و 8
تعتمد تأثيرها علي نسبة سماح المصمم بمقدار التشرخ فى المنشأ دون انهياره ففي المنشأت المائية لايسمح وهكذا والقيم التي في الكودات مساعدة فى تعينها وتم تعينها بابحاث خاصة
وبالنسبة الي العلاقة بين response spectrum , time history فكما اوضحت سابقا في مشاركة ان طيف التجاوبresponse spectrum يتم استنتاجه من time history عن طريق fourier transformation والاساس فيها ان الشغل total energy الناتج عن طيف التجاوب وتأثيره علي المنشأ مكافئ لنفس التأثير الناتج عن time history مع ملاحظة سهولة التحليل عن طريق طيف التجاوب عن مثيلتها في time history وعيبها صعوبة التحليل الغير خطي بها وسهولة ذلك باستخدام time history


 
أستاذى الكريم عندما ذكرت ال rs كنت أقصد الأختصار response spectrum و هذا شائع مثلا ad rs تعنى accleration displacement response spectrum 
, و أنا أختلف مع حضرتك فى نقاط عده
1-لا أحتاج fourier transformatio أبدا فى إستنتاج ال response spectrum و لعلك قصدت fourier amplitude spectrum or fourier shift spectrum , و هذا مرة أخرى شىء أخر - و لو كان هذا ما قصدت فأوضح أن ما ذكرت هو بديل لل time history و ليس هذا ما ينص عليه بالأكواد و إلا كان الأحرى هم أن يستخدموا ال power spectrul density فهو أفضل

أما ماذكرته حضرتك بالنسبه لموضوع ال ductilty فهو يختلف عن ال r و إن كانت ينهما 3 علاقات كما تعلم حضرتك فى ال sdof و هنا أقول لحضرتك أن الأمر ليس بيدنا لنسمح بكمية معينه , فتتحت زلزال معين لابد أن نسمح ب ductlity معينة تسمى ال ductilty demand لكل مستوى من ال fy قد يكون ال nonlinear static or dynamic analysis (pushover or incemental time history or experments ) هو الأمثل لإحضرها 

و هذه القيم لا تختلف من منشىء مائى لغير ذلك , لأن حدوثها معناه failure of structure not collapse , و هذا يحدث أثناء ال maximium considered earthquake 


أما ما تكلمت عنه حضرتك بخصوص المنشاءت الحقيقية فال response s يتطلب فقط sdof اما عن خصائص المنشىء فنحن نتكلم عن 3 خواص mass و هذه لا تحتاج لتجارب و stiffness ,وهذه ايضا لا تحتاج لتجارب و ال damping و هذا ينص صراحة على أنه 5بالمئه 

من قال هذا الجسائة stiffness مختلف تماما فى الطبيعة عن ما يفترض فى التحليل النظري من حيث نسبة التشرخ و e وبالتالي تكون الاستجابة للحمل الديناميكي فى الطبيعة مختلف عن التحليل النظري وما نحاول فعله هو تقريب السلوك النظري للسلوك الحقيقي للمنشأ 



ما تحدثت عنه حضرتك مره أخرى غير متعلق بهذا الباب فقط فال e و نسبة التشريخ لا تخص الزلزال فقط بل هى حاله عامه و نتمنى أن تصلوا إلى قيم أدق لل crack modiier و خصوصا لبعض المنشاءات الخاصه كا pt structures و ال hollow core structures و ال waffle slab و غيرها


و لو أفترضنا انك وضعت نماذج فى أماكن مختلفه , فما علاقه هذه العلاقات بال mce الذى يأتى كل 500 او 2500 سنه ؟؟

التحليل الفرضي للزلازل بمعدل رجوع 500 او 2500 سنة يأتي لقوة الزلزال وليس شكل الموجة لانه لايوجد record للزلازل من تلك الفترة ولكن يستعاض عنه بالطاقة الناتجة منه وهذا المجال يوجد له متخصصين seismology اما وضع نماذج فى اماكن مختلفة فالغرض منه وجود قوي حقيقة مختلفة مع تأثيرات ترية التأسيس المختلفة وقياس سلوك المنشأ واستجابته الحقيقية ومقارنتها بالتحليل النظري والتأكد من امان التحليل النظري وبعد ذلك يمكن تحليل المنشأ طبقا للخريطة الزلزالية سواء بزمن رجوع 500 او 2500 سنه



لم أفهم ما قلته سيادتك , لو الموضوع الأماكن فيمكننا عمل simulation لهذا الزلزال , و لو الموضوع soil فيمكننا تمثيله فى المعمل 

و كما تعلم أستاذى الكريم فبعد مرور الزلزال با soil تغير ال time history الخاص به و هذا ما يهمنى فى المعمل إلا إذا أردت ال soil structure interaction 

مره أخرى أستاذى أين ال attenuation equations للتعلب على هذا


أما وجود تغيرات ين كلا الحالتين فياول بإختلاف ال damping المفروضه عن الحقيقيه نتيجة إختلاف نوع الخرسانه أو ال soil و هذا يترك لمصلحة المنشىء بل وجدنا عند الخوف من أحد المنشأت نحضر معمل متخصص لعمل frequency domain simulation على المنشىء لتغير قيمة ال damping ratio و عن طريق newmark إيجاد rs جديد و بالتالى تقليل قوة الزلزال 
هذا المجال واسع من حيث استخدامات damper or water tank
لتقليل تأثير الزلزال



ما قصدته أنا أننا نصمم كل منشأتنا على 5% , و هذا يكفى لمحاكاة كل ما ذكرته حضرتك سابقا و لو زاد ال damping عن هذا يكون لصالحنا , بل فى حالة مراجعة مبنى existing لو وجدناه unsafe نقوم بعمل ماذكرته أنا

أما ما ذكرته حضرتك بخصوص ال structral seismic response improvement سواء عن طريق mass damper or linear damper (viscous or mechanical or ..) or base isolation فهو موضوع أخر لم أقصده



مره أخرى تم زرع هذه المبانى إلى 500 او 2500 سنه كما يذكر الكود ك return period ??

كما أوضحت seismic يحتاج 475 سنه كحد ادنى و ال traffic اعتقد ان هذا موضوع مغير تماما لما نتحدث عنه
هذا ليس مطلوب ولم اقله والا كان الاحري بنا بناء اهرامات جديدة وتركها للاجيال القادمة المطلوب فقط مقارنة السلوك الحقيقي للمنشأ مع التحليل النظري للتأكد من معادلات الكود والتأكد من كفاءة التحليل النظري 



إذن فلماذا ذلك مع ضرورة أخذ التأثير ال 475 سنه و هذا يتم فقط من خلال عمل النموذج فى المعمل و ليس فى الموقع , نأخذ ما نريد من الموقع و نذهب للمعمل




أعتقد أن هذه من اهم النقاط عن طريق إجراء العديد من ال pushover analysis و لكن اتمنى الا يسخر نتائج ال pushover لل seismic risk analysis و ال fragulty curve و يترك ما نريد كما يتم فى رسالات الماجستير و الدكتوراه التى اطلعت عليها فى احد الدول العربيه 
هذا لايحدث ف pushover او nonlinear-static فى الكودات التي نصت عليها يتم اخضاعها لخطورة الزلزال وللمصمم من حيث شكل الانهيار واماكنه ونسبة التشرخ التي يسمح بها


لم أفهم ؟؟


و اتمنى ان تدس مشكله ال weak story and soft story و ينص على قيمة ال r صراحة 
تأثيرها جاري دراسته مثلما ذكرت سابقا
و اتمنى ان يتم بشكل مكثف دراسةال ductly فهذه من اهم النقاط المصاحبه ل r و التى يوميا عند عمل check على برج عندنا 
جاري دراستها فى المعامل بتغير اشكال التسليح والكانات وهكذا
هنا فى بلديه الشارقة أجد ان معظم المهندسين العرب لا يعلموا هذه الجزئيه لدرجه أن معظمهم يتعامل فقط مع ال sotware و عندما اطلب من احد المهندسين ان يقوم بذلك يعترض و يبرهن كلامه بالاكواد العربيه و هذا يضعنى كمهندس بلديه فى حرج
ما رأي سيادتك فى تنافس بعض المكاتب فى تقليل التسليح والكانات بل وفى عدم عمل تحليل ديناميكي للمنشأ لعدم وجود زلازل طبقا لل ubc97 




أتمنى أن يتم فى مصر ما يحدث هنا , فنحن كمهندسين بلديه نقوم بعمل check على كل المنشاءات و لا نسمح بقلة الحديد و لا زيادته و خصوصا عندما يتعلق الموضوع ductilty و ال ubc لا ينص على عدم إجراء تحليل dynamics إلا فى حالات معينه أنا لا أرى مشكله فى ذلك لأنك لو عملت تحليل ديناميكى ستصل لنفس النتيجه لأن المود الأول سيكون هو المتوقع


جزاك الله خيرا استاذى الكريم قد تعلم ان احاول تحضير master من مصر و لكن يشترط الحضور و هذا كونى اعمل فى الإمارات صعب , و قد عرض على الدكتور أشرف بده ذلك و لكن فى مجال ال carbon fibar و لكنى اريد فى نفس ما نتكلم عنه الان و اتمنى لو هناك طريقه تخبرنى بها و لو اردت تليفونى او إيميلى ساتشرف ان اضعه على الخاص

محمود الصقار

 اتشرف بهذا 
واحب ان اوضح اننا نحاول التبسيط لان الموضوع اكثر تعقيدا مما تمت مناقشته [/QUOTE]

و أنا أشرف بالتحدث معك , و أتمنى أن تراسلنى على الخاص حتى أتعرف عليك

محمود الصقار


----------



## khad4 (29 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس محمود الصقار
احب اولا ان اتعرف عليك اكثر من حيث سنة التخرج والكلية والمشروع ودراسات ما قبل التخرج وكيفية اجتهادك حتي وصلت لهذا المستوي المتقدم فى هندسة الزلازل ان امكنك هذا علي الخاص

اولا:- هل وصل لحضرتك ما اردت توضيحه للعلاقة بين
response spectrum , time domain 
ياخي الطاقة الاجمالية الناتجة عن الاثنيين وتأثيرها علي المنشأ واحد لانك لو عملت
FOURIER TRANSFORMATION لل TIME DOMAIN تحصل علي 
FREQUENCY DOMAIN وهي التعبير الاخر لل SPECTRUM الناتج من
RESPONSE SPECTRUM
هل هذه الجزئية واضحة كفاية؟
2- TIME DOMAIN للزلزال يكون خاص بزلزال واحد ولكل زلزال طبيعة تختلف مثال ذلك لو
EL CENTRO نجد لبعض المباني يكون مؤثر والاخر لا اعتمادا علي ترددات المنشأ واستجابتها للزلزال وبعض الزلازل الاخري ذات تردد طويل مثل سان فرانسيسكو وهكذا 
اما طيف التجاوب المقترح فى الكودات فهو اطار خارجي يشمل كافة الزلازل المتاحة لنا فىمنطقة التطبيق ولهذا يوجد فى الكود المصري والاوربي وحتي الياباني اكثر من طيف تجاوب تبعا للمنطقة ولطبيعة الزلازل المؤثرة عليها وطبقا انواع التربة كذلك فما رأي حضرتك لو ارسلت لك طيف التجاوب الخاص ب EL CENTRO هل يعطي نفس نتائج طريقة التردد مع الزمن ؟
3-لهذا كل الكودات تنص انه يجب ان يكون لديك انواع مختلفة من منحنيات الزلازل تمثل زلازل المنطقة التي يوجد بها المنشـأ اذا اردت ان تستخدم منحنيات العجلة مع الزمن فهل متاح لك فى الشرقة زلازل قم والانبار ووووووووو ؟؟
4- تمثيل نفس طبيعة الزلزال باستخدام SHAKE TABLE يتم علي نماذج فى المعامل لاستنباط العديد من الخواص ليس من بينها حساب تردد المنشأ
5- اذا كان تردد المنشأ خطأ فى الطبيعة عن التمثيل الحسابي فهل يمكنك التأكيد علي عدم حدوث رنين او توافق بين ترددات المنشأ واحدي تردات الزلزال فى الطبيعة او ان قيمة الاجهادات الناتجة تطابق ما هو موجود بالفعل فى الطبيعةوهو ما يبحث فيه العالم كله الان حسب طرق بناء كل دولة وخواص المواد المستخدمة فى البناء وليس فى مصر فقط 
6- الفرق بين الطريقة الاستاتيكية انك تأخذ التردد الاساسي فقط للمنشأ من طرق تقربية ويختلف هذا التردد عن الحقيقة وهو ما اثبتناه فى العديد من الابحاث اما الطرق الديناميكية ومنهامنحني الطيف فانك تأخذالعديد من التردات تقوم انت بتحديدها بشرط ان لايقل عن MASSCONTRIBUTION 95% وهو ما يحدث طبيعي فى الترددمع الزمن وتقوم انت بتحديده فى منحني الطيف
7- S.D.F. هي حالة خاصة لتسهيل الفهم فقط اما الحالة العامة فهي M.D.F وفي فرق ان تأخذ التردد الاساسي عن كونك تأخذ حالة S.D.F
8- R او معمل خفض القوي يتوقف علي نسبة التشرخ التي يسمح بها المصمم او الكود او احتياجات المنشأ اما ال DUCTILITY كما ذكرت حضرتك فهي تتعلق بطبيعة المنشأ والوصلات التي به وفي تبسيط كمثال فقط :- شكل الكانات ونسبة التسليح وهكذا وطبعا فى علاقة بن الاثنين فى كافة الحالات وليس فىS.D.F فقط وانا لم اقل اني يمكنني ان اغير في طبيعة ال DUCTILITY بمزاجي لانها كما ذكرت حضرتك تتوقف علي القطاع وشكل التسليح ونسبته وهكذا اما معامل خفض القوي R فيمكنك ان تختار قيم بين 2.2 و 8 طبقا للكود وطبيعة المنشأ (المنشأت المائية غير مسموح بحدوث تشرخات بها وبالتالي يتم اخذ معامل الخفض اقل مما يمكن (بعض المشاريع الخاصة يتم اخذه =1 بطلب من الاستشاري))
9- تمثيل التربة مع المنشأ واخذ تأثير الزلازل عليها امر غير مجدي لان التربة المنقولة تختلف تماما عن الحقيقية فى العديد من الخواص ويتم عملها فقط فى المعامل لدراسة انواع تحسين التربة وليس لدراسة المنشآت.

واخير مش عارف هل وضح ما اقصده ام لا؟
اتمني ان تكون هناك وسيلة للمناقشة الصوتية بيننا حتي استطيع زيادة الاستفادة من علمك
وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الدكتور /kaled4
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> الاخ الفاضل مهندس اسامة
> اولا احب ان اعتذر عن عدم مشاركتي الفترة السابقة لتواجدي خارج البلاد


اولا حمد الله على السلامه واشكرك على مشاركتك الرائعه وكم المعلومات الهائل الذى شاهدته فى مداخلاتك مع المهندس/ محمود الصقار 


khad4 قال:


> ثانيا :- اختيار شكل ال spectrum مع اخذ تأثير نوعية ال soil علم قائم بذاته بعيد قليلا عن التحليل الانشائي للمنشأت مثلما ذكر المهندس محمود الصقار ذلك


السؤال وهل تختلف قيمة ال period للتربه الواحدة تحت قيم مختلفه من عجلة الزلزال ؟ ارجو التوضيح اكثر لهذه النقطه


khad4 قال:


> وفى توضيح بسيط يتم تحليل القياسات الحقلية للزلازل المختلفة للمنطقة المراد تحديد شكل ال spectrum لها ويتم عملها بحيث تغطي الزلازل الحادثة طبقا لزمن الرجوع 50 عام او 475 او 2450 وهكذا حسب فرضيات الكود المستخدم وهو ما تم عمله فى الكود الاوربي لمنطقة البحر المتوسط التي يقع عليها بلدنا والاشكال التاليه توضح كيفية عمل منحني الطيف (spectrum shape)
> ولذلك تم اخذ اشكال الكود الاوربي لتطبيقها فى الكود المصري نظرا لتطابق الزلازل الناشئة فى البحر المتوسط للكود المصري والاوربي وطبيعة التربة علي جانبي البحر المتوسط
> اما باق مناطق الحمهورية فقد تم دراسة سريعة لها طبقا للخريطة الزلزالية العالمية وطبقا لخريطة منطقة البحر المتوسط وتم اخذ المنحني الاخر مع تعديل عجلة الزلازل فى العديد من المناطق مثل منطقة العقبة وجزيرة شدوان وهكذا مع ملاحظة ان الكود المصري للاحمال 2008 لم يصدر حتي الان بل يتم مراجعته وتعديله حتي يوجد بصيغة نهائية للاستخدام


لى بعض الملاحظات على الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 وهى :
1- لم يوضح لنا الكود أنه يسرى على منشأت أبراج نقل الطاقه الكهربائيه والمأذن والمداخن وخزانات المياه أم لا
2- هل يسرى هذا الكود على المبانى سابقة الاجهاد 
3- هل يسرى هذا الكود على المبانى التى تستخدم المخمدات الصناعيه 
4- لم يحدد لنا الكود اقصى ارتفاع كلى للمنشأ من منسوب تحت الدراسه والتى يتم استخدام طريقة response spectrum فى دراسة الزلازل على هذا المبنى
5- لم يوضح لنا الكود النظم الانشائيه التى يتم استخدامها فى المنشأ تحت الدراسه لمقاومة المبنى للزلازل والتى تساعد المهندس المصمم على اختيار احداها فالكود الامريكى يحتوى على 7 نظم انشائيه والكود الاوربى يحتوى على 6 نظم أيضا أما الكود المصرى فلا يحتوى على نظام واحد يدل المهندس المصمم لاتباعه لمقاومة الاحمال الافقيه 
6- حدد الكود ارتفاع المبانى والتى لايتم عمل لها تحليل انشائى على حسب كل منطقه ذكر المنطقه الاولى والثانيه والثالثه ولم يذكر الرابعه والخامسه (هذه الارتفاعات منقوله من الكود القديم ولم يتم تعديلها فى الكود الجديد)
7- ذكر الكود أنه يجب التحقق من معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب والانزلاق ولكن لم يذكر لنا مقدار معامل الامان 
8- لم يوضح لنا الكود ما هو أقصى قيمه ازاحه أفقيه مسموحه للمبنى تحت تأثير الاحمال الافقيه كنسبه من الارتفاع
9- تم تعديل عجلة الزلزال وكذلك منحنى الاستجابه واختلفت المناطق فى الكود القديم عن الكود الجديد فماذا نفعل فى المبانى التى صدر لها تراخيص واصبحت غير امنه للزلازل على حسب الكود الجديد 
ارجو الا اكون قد اطلت ولكن كم المعلومات هائل مما يحتاج الى الكثير من المناقشه والتوضيح 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## khad4 (30 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الفاضل مهندس اسامة نوار
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



أسامه نواره قال:


> هل تختلف قيمة ال period للتربه الواحدة تحت قيم مختلفه من عجلة الزلزال ؟ ارجو التوضيح اكثر لهذه النقطه
> معلش مش فاهم معني السؤال بالتحديد ان كنت تسأل علي تأثيرها علي ترددات المنشأ الطبيعية مع تغير عجلة الزلزال فلا
> اما ان كنت تسأل عن تأثيرها من حيث امان المنشأ وقوة تأثير الزلزال فنعم
> 
> ...


----------



## محمود الصقار (1 مايو 2011)

khad4 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل مهندس محمود الصقار
> احب اتعرف عليك اكثر من حيث سنة التخرج والكلية والمشروع ودراسات ما قبل التخرج وكيفية اجتهادك حتي وصلت لهذا المستوي المتقدم فى هندسة الزلازل ان امكنك هذا علي الخاص
> 
> 
> ...



و جزاك الله خيرا دكتو خالد

محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (1 مايو 2011)

khad4 قال:


> 5- لم يوضح لنا الكود النظم الانشائيه التى يتم استخدامها فى المنشأ تحت الدراسه لمقاومة المبنى للزلازل والتى تساعد المهندس المصمم على اختيار احداها فالكود الامريكى يحتوى على 7 نظم انشائيه والكود الاوربى يحتوى على 6 نظم أيضا أما الكود المصرى فلا يحتوى على نظام واحد يدل المهندس المصمم لاتباعه لمقاومة الاحمال الافقيه
> متروك لكفاءة المصمم والمهم التحقق من الامان
> [/COLOR]



السلام عليكم دكتور خالد 

النظم الأنشائيه ليست على الخصوص و إنما هى على العموم بمعنى ليست هل هى tube or bundled tube or diagrid system or mass damper or outrigger or corewalls or .....

و إنما هى توصيف النظام بصفه عامه و هم سبعه أو سته و المقصود هنا وضع قيمة r لكل نظام و هذا لا يترك لكفاءة المصمم

محمود الصقار


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 مايو 2011)

khad4 قال:


> وفى توضيح بسيط يتم تحليل القياسات الحقلية للزلازل المختلفة للمنطقة المراد تحديد شكل ال spectrum لها ويتم عملها بحيث تغطي الزلازل الحادثة طبقا لزمن الرجوع 50 عام او 475 او 2450 وهكذا حسب فرضيات الكود المستخدم وهو ما تم عمله فى الكود الاوربي لمنطقة البحر المتوسط التي يقع عليها بلدنا والاشكال التاليه توضح كيفية عمل منحني الطيف (spectrum shape)
> ولذلك تم اخذ اشكال الكود الاوربي لتطبيقها فى الكود المصري نظرا لتطابق الزلازل الناشئة فى البحر المتوسط للكود المصري والاوربي وطبيعة التربة علي جانبي البحر المتوسط
> اما باق مناطق الحمهورية فقد تم دراسة سريعة لها طبقا للخريطة الزلزالية العالمية وطبقا لخريطة منطقة البحر المتوسط وتم اخذ المنحني الاخر مع تعديل عجلة الزلازل فى العديد من المناطق مثل منطقة العقبة وجزيرة شدوان وهكذا مع ملاحظة ان الكود المصري للاحمال 2008 لم يصدر حتي الان بل يتم مراجعته وتعديله حتي يوجد بصيغة نهائية للاستخدام


الاخ الدكتور/ خالد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بحسبه بسيطه للمبنى الاتى :-
1- مسطح المبنى 400م2(20*20)
2- متوسط سمك بلاطه السقف 25سم بلاطه لاكمريه شامل أعمدة الدور الواحد
3- الحمل الحى = 200 كجم/م2
4- حمل تشطيبات الارضيات = 150كجم/م2
5- ارتفاع المبنى = 15 دور 
6- حمل حوائط المبانى على المتر المربع = 350 كجم/م2
7- ارتفاع الدور = 3.00 م
8-نوعية تربة التأسيس = class D
9- نوع النظام الانشائى للمبنى = اطارات 
10- نفترض وجود هذا المبنى مره فى مدينة الاسكندريه ومره نفس المبنى فى مدينة سفاجا أو نوبيبع
11- منطقة الزلازل فى الاسكندريه = المنطقة الزلزاليه الثانيه (z=0.125g) على حسب الكود المصرى 2008مع استخدام منحنى طيف الاستجابه type2
12- منطقة الزلازل فى سفاجا أو نويبع = المنطقه الزلزاليه الرابعه (z=0.20g) على حسب الكود المصرى 2008مع استخدام منحنى طيف الاستجابه type1
اجمالى وزن الدور الواحد = (0.20+.015+0.350)*20*20+.25*20*20*2.5=530.00 طن
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أ- قيمة مقدار قوة القص القاعدى لهذا المبنى فى مدينة الاسكندريه = 350.00طن 
ب- قيمة مقدار قوة القص القاعدى لهذا المبنى فى مدينة سفاجا أو نويبع =357.00 طن 
أى لايوجد فرق تقريبا بين مقدار قوة القص القاعدى فى المدينتين برغم أن عجلة الزلزال فى مدينة نويبع 1.60 مرة عجلة الزلزال فى مدينة الاسكندريه كما أن نوعية التربه واحده
برجاء توضيح السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


م أسامه نواره قال:


> هل تختلف قيمة ال period للتربه الواحدة تحت قيم مختلفه من عجلة الزلزال ؟ ارجو التوضيح اكثر لهذه النقطه





د/kaled4 قال:


> معلش مش فاهم معني السؤال بالتحديد ان كنت تسأل علي تأثيرها علي ترددات المنشأ الطبيعية مع تغير عجلة الزلزال فلا
> اما ان كنت تسأل عن تأثيرها من حيث امان المنشأ وقوة تأثير الزلزال فنعم


سؤالى هو الزمن الدوى للتربه وليس للمنشأ فهل يمكن تعين هذا الزمن معمليا أو حقليا باستخدام السيسموجراف ؟؟؟


م أسامه نواره قال:


> 7- ذكر الكود أنه يجب التحقق من معامل الامان ضد الانقلاب والانزلاق ولكن لم يذكر لنا مقدار معامل الامان





د/kaled4 قال:


> متروك للكودات المعنية الاخري


ماذا تعنى حضرتك بالكودات الاخرى


م أسامه نواره قال:


> 8 - لم يوضح لنا الكود ما هو أقصى قيمه ازاحه أفقيه مسموحه للمبنى تحت تأثير الاحمال الافقيه كنسبه من الارتفاع





د/kaled4 قال:


> موجود فى بند 8-8-3-2


ما اقصده هو الازاحه الافقيه للمبنى كله من الاساسات لنهاية المبنى هل يتم اخذ ارتفاع المبنى كله كأنه كابولى وبذلك يكون مقدار الازاحه الافقيه المسموحه = (L/450) كما فى كود الخرسانه أو كما هو معمول به فى المكاتب للزلازل (L/200) وللرياح (l/500)بالاضافه طبعا الى story drift الذى ذكرته حضرتك والموجود فى الكود فى بند 8-8-3-2
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 مايو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مجرد إقتراح :
> لماذا لا يتم أدخال منحنى طيف التجاوب الموجود بالكود المصرى لبرنامج الساب أو الأيتابس وأستخدامه للتحليل الديناميكى ....
> لانحتاج الى ادخال منحنى طيف التجاوب لبرنامج الايتابس على حسب الكود المصرى لانه موجود بالفعل لان الكود المصرى منقول من الكود الاوربى الموحد فقط يتم تغير منحنى طيف من type1 الى type2
> ولا أعرف أذا كان الكود الأوربى يلتزم بطريقة الكود الأمريكى ال يو بى سى فى ما يعرف بال scale factor
> ...


تقبل تحياتى


----------



## engalawy (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم

نشكركم على هذا الموضوع الشيق والممتلىء بهذا الكم من المصطلحات والمعلومات .
وهذا الموضوع هو موضوع الساعة ونحتاج اليه كخرجين جدد.

وساعدونا عند الشرح بعدم كتابة المصطلحات بالرموز مع مزيد من الشرح لاننا اما اساتذة فى هذا العلم.
م. اسامة نوارة
د. خالد 4 
م. محمود الصقار


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 مايو 2011)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم دكتور خالد
> 
> النظم الأنشائيه ليست على الخصوص و إنما هى على العموم بمعنى ليست هل هى tube or bundled tube or diagrid system or mass damper or outrigger or corewalls or .....
> 
> ...


 وكفكره عامه عن النظم الانشائيه التى ذكرها المهندس محمود الصقار والتى يتم استخدامها لمقاومة الرياح والزلازل 
توضح الاشكال الاتيه العلاقه بين النظام الانشائى وعدد اداور المبنى









والشكل التالى يوضح النظم الداخليه (أى داخل المبنى) والتى تستخدم لمقاومة الاحمال الافقيه





والشكل التالى يوضح النظم الخارجيه (أى على المحيط الخارجى للمبنى) والتى تستخدم لمقاومة الاحمال الافقيه


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 مايو 2011)

مناقشات رائعة ومثمرة جزاكم الله خيراً جميعا


----------



## ama-ce (18 مايو 2011)

> واخير مش عارف هل وضح ما اقصده ام لا؟
> اتمني ان تكون هناك وسيلة للمناقشة الصوتية بيننا حتي استطيع زيادة الاستفادة من علمك
> وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما



الاساتذة الافاضل د .خالد م. محمود الصقار 
نحن لا نرجوا ولا نتمنى المناقشه الصوتيه بينكما لاننا نستفيد منها جميعا استفاده ربما لا تتصوروها
فهذا المجال غير مطروق بعمق وقابلت استشاريين كبار فى مصر لم ارى لهم سبق طرق بهذا الطرح والعمق فرجاءا
نتمنى زيادة الطرح للجميع وإذا كنت يا دكتور خالد تقول


> للمناقشة الصوتية بيننا حتي استطيع زيادة الاستفادة من علمك


 فهكذا نحن نريد جميعا زيادة الاستفاده من علمكما


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 مايو 2011)

مهندس أسامة 
السلام عليكم 

لقد قرأت كل المشاركات السابقة .. واتقدم بجزيل الشكر لكل المساهمين فيها وما قدموه من إيضاحات رائعة جدا...
ولى بعض التعليقات حتى نستطيع ان نصل لنتائج يمكن استخدامها بالبرامج الانشائية المتاحة لنا...
بداية علم ديناميكا الأنشاءات هو أصل لكل التطبيقات المختلفة لتأثير أحمال الزلزال ... فكل من الكود الأوربى والكود الأمريكى يعتمد على تلك النظريات ...

لو تم تقديم شرح مبسط للكود الأوربى مع الكود الأمريكى مثلا بمجموعة من الأمثلة المبسطة ... حتى يمكننا أن نفهم مناطق الأختلاف بين كل منهما ... 
ومن وجهة نظرى من غير المعقول أن تصل نتائج الأختلاف بين الكودات لنسب قد تصل إلى 70% مثلا ... فربما هناك أمر ما غير مفهوم ...
لهذا أنمنى من الزملاء ممن لهم خبرة بالكود الأوروبى توضيح لنا تلك الأجزاء بطريقة مبسطة .. ولهم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير...

مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى وتقديرى لك مهندس أسامة ولكل زملائنا الأفاضل لما قدموه من مناقشات بناءة ونافعة ومفيدة 
لكم منى جميعا خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 مايو 2011)

هل لدينا سجلات للزلازل بمصر يمكننا أستخدامها فى الحل بطريقة time history analysis 
وعلى أى اساس تم عمل response spectrum curves الخاصة بالكود المصرى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 مايو 2011)

قكما نعلم من علم ديناميكا الأنشاءات لدينا 4 طرق لحل المنشأ دينامكيا ...
الطريقة الأولى : حل المعادلات التفاضلية بالطرق التقليدية 
الطريقة الثانية : استخدام تكامل ديوهامل أو ما يعرف ب time domain
الطريقة الثالثة : هى استخدام متسلسلات فورييه frequancy domain
الطريقة الرابعة : الحلول العددية وهى المستخدمة بمعطم برامج الكمبيوتر ومنها طريقة نيومارك ولسون وغيرهم ..

مرة أخرى اكرر السؤال على أى من سجلات الزلازل تم عمل time history analysis ومنها تم الحصول على منحيات ال response spectrum curves المستخدمة بالكود المصرى وكيف أخنلفت النتائج لتصل ألى 70 % بين الكود الأمريكى والكود المصرى كما اشار المهندس اسامة نوارة


----------



## م أسامه نواره (28 مايو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مهندس أسامة
> *
> السلام عليكم
> لقد قرأت كل المشاركات السابقة .. واتقدم بجزيل الشكر لكل المساهمين فيها وما قدموه من إيضاحات رائعة جدا...
> ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
معذرة على المشاركة لكن هذه دراسة (قديمة نوعا ما) توضح الاختلاف بين الكود الأوروبي (المصري) وكود الubc في DAF و FRF


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 مايو 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس /أحبك فى الله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بعد عمل مقارنه بين الكود الامريكى UBC97 فى حساب قيمة قوة القص القاعدى عند الدور الارضى والكود المصرى للاحمال كالاتى
> 
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا اسامة
الحقيقة لا علم لي بالكود الاوروبي للزلازل ..لكن على اطلاع بسيط جدا بالكود IBC واتوقع ان يكون هناك تشابه بين الطريقتين 
كما هو واضح هناك اختلاف بين القص القاعدي المحسوب بناء على الكود المصري والمحسوب بناء على ال UBC...
بعد حساب القص القاعدي وتحليل المبنى نقوم بحساب القوى على الاعضاء وحساب الDrift وهنا توجد معاملات اخرى تدخل في الحسابات ..هل هذه المعاملات متشابهة في الكودين ام انها مختلفة بحيث تكون المحصلة نتائج متقاربة في كلا الكودين؟

----
اكرر اعتذاري مرة ثانية على المشاركة اذا كانت بعيدة عن الموضوع حيث اني لازلت مبتدئ في موضوع الزلازل


----------



## onelove2 (2 يونيو 2011)

يا اخوان الغرب شايفينا زي كيكة و بتقاسمونا ، وسوق لبضاعتهم ،هما يفتحو مصانع ويعمل شعبهم و احنا قاعدين بدون شغل وبنشتري منهم!و حكامنا الضالمين بخضو رشاوي عشان يسهلو الاستثمارات الاجنبيه، يعني بشتغل منا الف و بمصو مصاري الشعب!ولا تفكرو انو امريكا بدها سلام لانو بعديها رح تنتسا امريكة وصعب تلاقي لنفسها دعاية بلعالم ورح تنكسر اقتصاديا وصار كل واحد بدو ينشهر عالميا بدخل فينا !!!نعم للمقاطعة الغرب و نعم لتصنيع و التصدير!!!ولا للمرتشين و المحبطين


----------



## last.gladiator (2 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> هل لدينا سجلات للزلازل بمصر يمكننا أستخدامها فى الحل بطريقة time history analysis
> وعلى أى اساس تم عمل response spectrum curves الخاصة بالكود المصرى


 
سؤال مهم جدا
فخريطه الزلازل الموجوده بكود الاحمال تم استيرادها من مركز اميركى لدراسات الزلازل 
السؤال اين دور المؤسسات الجيولوجيه الموجوده فى مصر فى دراسه الزلازل والتنبؤ بها و عمل خريطه للعجله الزلزاليه بناء على الزلازل التى حدثت من قبل


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 يونيو 2011)

مفهوم تأثير الزلازل على المبنى أو المنشأ وكيف يمكن تصميم المبنى لمقاومة الزلازل
1-الفرض الاساسى عند التصميم هو افتراض أن متوسط عمر المبنى هو 50 سنه 
2-وجد العلماء أنه من غير الاقتصادى تصميم المبنى أو المنشأ على أقصى قيمه لاكبر زلزال يتعرض له هذا المبنى فى هذه المنطقه بطرق التصميم العاديه (سواء بطريقة الحمل التشغيلى working method أو بطريقة الاحمال المصعده ultimate limit state )والتى يتصرف فيها عناصر المبنى أو المنشأ فى مرحلة المرونه ولان ذلك يؤدى بنا لتصميم مبنى ذات قطاعات انشائيه كبيره جدا ويكون المبنى عندئذ جسئ (rigid or stiff building)
3- ولانه تم تصميم المبنى على أكبر قيمة لاقوى زلزلزال يتعرض له المبنى لمدة 50 سنه بالطرق العاديه فى مرحلة المرونه فبالاضافه الى أننا نحصل على قطاعات غير اقتصاديه أى قطاعات خرسانيه كبيره فالاهم هو أن المبنى أو المنشأ أصبح جسئ جدا ولذلك سوف تكون حركة وتشكل (deformation and deflection ) المبنى صغيره جدا أى أن المبنى لايستطيع التخلص من الطاقه المؤثره عليه من قوة الزلزال ولذلك أى زياده غير محسوبه فى قيمة مقدار الزلازل أو الرياح على هذا المبنى سوف تؤدى الى حدوث انهيار قص أو انهيار ضغط مما يؤدى الى انهيار جزئى أو انهيار كلى للمبنى مباشرة وبالطبع هذا غير مرغوب
4-لذلك لجأ العلماء الى عمل الاتى :
بالنسبه لمقدار القوه التصميميه للزلازل التى سوف تؤثر على المبنى أو المنشأ والتى سوف يتم تصميم المبنى عليها تم اعتبارها أكبر قوة زلزال يمكن أن يتعرض له المبنى خلال مدة 50 سنه بعد اهمال أكبر قيم 10% للزلازل التى يتعرض لها المبنى فى هذه المنطقه بمعنى اخر يتم ترتيب الزلازل التى يتعرض لها المبنى لمدة 50 سنه ويتم اهمال أقوى 10% من هذه الزلازل من الحسابات الانشائيه وهذا يعنى أننا سوف نصمم المبنى على قوة زلزال ليست هى أقوى أو أشد زلزال يتعرض له المبنى فى هذه المنطقه وهذا ما يسمى بزمن الرجوع للزلزال على المبنى والذى فيه احتمال أن يتعرض المبنى لزلزال شدته أكبر من شدة الزلزال التصميمى التى تم عمل الحسابات الانشائيه عليها وهذا الزلزال العالى القيمه يكون نطاقه هو 10% التى تم اهمالهم خلال 50 سنه أى احتمالية تأثير هذا الزلزال على المبنى هى 475 سنه
ب- بالنسبه لطرق تصميم المبنى تحت تأثير الزلازل وجد العلماء فى الحل الفراغى للمبنى(space structure) هو الحل الامثل للمبنى حيث وجد أن المقاومه الفعليه للمبنى أكبر من المقاومه التصميمه وهو ما يسمى (over strength system ) ولكن يتعلق مقدار هذه الزياده فى المقاومه بنوع مادة المنشأ وكذلك بالانظمه(الجمل) الانشائيه المستحدمه فى المبنى ولان تقدير القوى التى ستؤثر على المنشأ أثناء حدوث الزلزال أضعاف القوه التصميميه التى تم تصميم المبنى عليها حسب المواصفات ولهذا سترتفع الاجهادات الى قيم أكبر من اجهاد الخضوع للحديد وأكبر من اجهاد الضغط للخرسانه أى أنه يمكن أن يحدث انهيار جزئى أو انهيار كلى ولكن يجب أن يبقى المبنى دون انهيار كلى ويجب أن يحدث للمبنى تشكل وهبوط (deformation& deflection) بقيم أكبر ولذلك سوف ينتقل هذا التشكل من مرحلة المرونه الى مرحلة اللدونه وهذا ما يسمى (ductility capacity )لذلك لابد من وضع مواصفات لتصميم هذا المبنى تتضمن عدد كبير من متطلبات مختلفه عن المتطلبات الوارده فى التصميم العادى للخرسانه المسلحه وتتطلب هذه المواصفات أخذ الاجهادات الناشئه فى مكان تقاطع الاعمده مع الكمرات (panel zone) بعين الاعتبار حيث تنتقل الاجهادات عبر العزوم (bending moment) من عنصر الى اخر ويسبب هذا الى نشوء قوى قص (shear force) عاليه ضمن مكان التقاطع (panel zone) ولذلك يجب وضع كانات فى هذا المكان لتحمل قوى القص العاليه كما تتضمن المواصفات وضع حديد تسليح سفلى وعلوى فى الكمرات بشكل مستمر لمقاومة العزوم الموجبه والسالبه على طول الكمره 
كما أنه تتكون مفاصل لدنه فى الكمرات بالقرب من الاعمده وكذلك فى أعلى الاعمده نفسها وعند نهاية الاعمده من أسفل وكذلك فى حوائط القص من أسفل تعمل هذه المفاصل اللدنه (plastic hinged  ) على التخلص من الطاقه المتولده فى المبنى(energy dissipation  )نتيجة تعرضه للزلزال يشبه ذلك كالمسطره البلاستيكيه عند جزبها بالاصبع لمسافه ثم تركها وكذلك مثل الشجره التى تتمايل يميننا ويسارا تحت تأثير قوة الرياح وعندئذ يصبح المبنى من النوع (flexible structure  )لذلك يجب تزويد هذه المفاصل اللدنه بكانات بعدد كافى حتى لايحدث انبعاج لاسياخ الحديد سواء فى الكمرات أو فى الاعمده والمعرضه لاجهاد ضغط فى الاعمده كذلك حتى لايحدث انهيار قص فى الكمرات ويلاحظ أنه كلما تم التدقيق فى الحل الفراغى ومراعادة الductility  للمبنى الى ذلك الى زيادة تحمل المبنى للقوى الزلزاليه المؤثره عليه والتى تؤدى الى الانهيار فى مرحلة اللدونه بالنسبه الى القوى التصميميه الق صوى فى مرحلة المرونه وهو مايسمى (response modification factor R )
والمبدأ فى التصميم ضد الزلازل هو أن يحصل انهيار عزوم (bending) فى الخرسانه لان ذلك يؤدى الى زياده فى التشكل والهبوط (deformation & deflection) فى مرحلة اللدونه وهذا يمكن معالجته بعد زوال الزلزال أو يؤدى الى عدم انهيار المبنى أثناء الزلزال والاهم هو الايحدث انهيار قص أو انهيار ضغط لان ذلك يؤدى الى انهيار المبنى فجأه وهذا بالطبع غير مرغوب


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مهندس أسامة
> السلام عليكم
> لقد قرأت كل المشاركات السابقة .. واتقدم بجزيل الشكر لكل المساهمين فيها وما قدموه من إيضاحات رائعة جدا...
> ولى بعض التعليقات حتى نستطيع ان نصل لنتائج يمكن استخدامها بالبرامج الانشائية المتاحة لنا...
> ...


الاخ المهندس/mecheil edwar
السلام عليكم 
الاختلاف بين الكودات كبير وكما ذكرت قد يصل هذا الاختلاف لاكثر من 70% لحساب قوة القص القاعدى وبالطبع هذا راجع لعوامل كثيره جدا وكما تعرف أن هذا العلم حديث والتطور فيه كبير جدا لدرجة أنك سوف تجد فى الكود الواحد مثل الكود الامريكى نفسه بل فى الولايات المختلفه داخل أمريكا نفسها سوف تجد اختلاف فى قيم معاملات حسابات قوة القص القاعدى وبالتالى نحن هنا فى مصر وفى الوطن العربى لابد أن نبدأ ونفكر فى كل القوانين التى تتم الدراسه عليها الان لتأثير الزلازل على المنشأت لان بالفعل التفاوت كبير بين هنا وهناك واليك احدث الدراسات والجداول التى تبين الاختلاف داخل الولايات فى داخل امريكا نفسها 





















اذا رجعت للجداول السابقه سوف تجد أن كود UBC97 دائما يعطى أكبر النتائج كما أن هذه القيم تختلف من ولايه الى اخرى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس أسامة


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar; قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس أسامة


الشكر لك أنت على الجهد الكبير الذى تقدمه لنا فى هذا المنتدى الموقر 
ولنحاول سويا البحث والنقاش فى موضوع الزلازل لان كما تعرف هذا العلم واسع وللاسف الخبرات فيه قليله وادعو الاخوه الافاضل ذوات الخبره محاولة التفاعل معنا 
واستكمالا لمفهوم تأثير الزلازل على المبانى وكيفية حل ومواجهة هذا التأثير حاولت توضيح الاتى :-
1- أن يكون المبنى عباره عن كابولى رأسى على أن يكون من النوع المرن (flexible building ) هذا يساعد على التخلص من الطاقه الداخليه التى تتولد فى المبنى نتيجة تعرض المبنى للزلزال ويتحقق ذلك عن طريق ال ductility
2- ببساطه مفهوم ال ductility هو العمل على زيادة التشكل والتشوه اللامرن بعد حد المرونه لعناصر المبنى ويتم ذلك دون حدوث نقص كبير فى مقاومة عناصر المبنى أو دون حدوث نقص كبير فى قدرة المبنى على التخلص وتبديد الطاقه التى تتولد بالمبنى نتيجة تأثير الزلازل
3-ونظرا لاهمية الductility نجد أنها ماهى الاعباره عن اهتمام بتفاصيل للحديد عند المناطق المهمه فى المنشأ والتى تبدأ فى التعرض للتأثير من قوة الزلزال على سبيل المثال بداية ونهاية الاعمده والتى لابد من تكثيف للكانات وهكذا.... وهذا يساعد على أن المنشأ يكون عباره عن space frame وهذا أدى الى تصنيف ال frame فى المنشأت اعتمادا على الductility الى ثلاث أنواع وهى 

أ-ordinary resisting moment frame(O.R.M.F) 
وفى هذا النوع تكون قيمة الductility ضئيله وقليله ولايهتم بالتفاصيل الانشائيه ولذلك نجد أن هذا النوع يكون فى المناطق الزلزاليه الضعيفه 

ولكن الاهم نظرا لعدم ترابط المبنى وتماسكه وعدم وجود مفاصل لدنه بحاله جيده فسوف نجد أن قيمة (R= respone modification factor وكذلك (over strength system قيمهم صغيره وبالتالى فان ذلك يؤدى الى زيادة فى قيمة ومقدار قوة القص القاعدى وعنذئذ نكون فى حاجه الى زيادة العناصر المستخدمه لمقاومة تأثير الزلازل (shear wall- core.......... ( 

ولكن السؤال كيف يمكن ادخال مبنى داخل برنامج الايتابس بحيث نتلاشى ونهمل عمل ال space frame ??

ب-)I.R.M.F)intermediate resisting moment frame
وفى هذا النوع تكون قيمة الductility متوسطه ومتوسطة الاهتمام بالتفاصيل الانشائيه ولذلك نجد أن هذا النوع فى المناطق الزلزاليه المتوسطه مثل المنطقه الثانيه فى كود ubc97 (عجلة الزلزال = 0.15 - 0.20 g 
وسوف نجد أن الترابط المبنى وتماسكه متوسط ونجد أن المفاصل الدنه بحاله متوسطه ولذلك فسوف نجد أن قيمة (R= respone modification factor وكذلك (over strength system قيمهم متوسطه وبالتالى فان ذلك يؤدى الى الحصول على قيم متوسطه من قوة القص القاعدى
ج-S.R.M.F special resisting moment frame
فى هذا النوع تكون قيمة الductility عاليه جدا والاهتمام بالتفاصيل الانشائيه يكون عالى أيضا ولذلك نجد أن هذا النوع فى المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه مثل المنطقه الثالثه والرابعه فى كود ubc97 (عجلة الزلزال = 0.40 - 0.30 g 
وسوف نجد أن الترابط المبنى وتماسكه قوى أن المفاصل الدنه بحاله ممتازه ولذلك فسوف نجد أن قيمة (R= respone modification factor وكذلك (over strength system قيمهم أكبر ما يمكن وبالتالى فان ذلك يؤدى الى الحصول على قيم صغيره من قوة القص القاعدى
ولذلك نجد أنه فى هذه المناطق من الزلازل ممنوع استخدام البلاطات اللاكمريه ال 

flat slab فى عمل ال space frame أى لايسمح باستخدام هذه البلاطه كعنصر مقاوم للزلازل نظرا لضعف عزم القصور الذاتى للبلاطه بالنسبه للاعمده وكذلك اجهاد الاختراق ​
اذن يبقى السؤال الثانى كيف يمكن ادخال المبنى على برنامج الايتابس دون تأثير الزلازل على البلاطه ؟؟؟ 
هناك خطأ يرتكبه الكثير من الزملاء المهندسين فى تحديد مبدئى لاطوال حوائط القص قبل البدء فى ادخال المنشأ على برنامج الايتابس وقبل ذلك تحديد ما اذا كنا فى حاجه الى حوائط قص أو قلب خرسانى بطريقه مبدئيه مثل طريقة الarea method فى ايجاد حمل العمود وبالتالى يمكن عمل تصميم مبدئى للعمود قبل ادخال السقف على برنامج السيف على سبيل المثال كذلك يجب اتباع الطريقه التقريبيه لمعرفة أبعاد أطوال حوائط القص لمقاومة الزلازل والتى سوف اشرحها ان شاء الله فى اللقاء القادم 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يونيو 2011)

عرض رائع من المهندس القدير أسامة نواره ... 
ولو سمحت لى أن أعرض بعض الأفكار بتلك المناقشات البناءة التى تعرضها لنا بتلك الدراسة ...

أن الطريقة الكلاسيكية إن جاز التعبير لتصميم المنشاءات جعلتنا نفكر فى كيفية البناء ...
أى أننا على سبيل المثال لو أردنا بناء مبنى من عدة طوابق نفكر فى كيفية خطوات البناء والتى تكون الأساسات ثم الأعمدة ثم الكمرات والبلاطات وهكذا ...
إنها ببساطة آلية نقل الأحمال أثناء الأنشاء وحتى بعد أن يكتمل البناء .. فلا يمكن مثلا يناء حوائط الطابق الخامس قبل أن تكون كمرات ذلك الطابق موجودة .. إن ذلك ببساطة يتعارض مع طريقة او تسلسل نقل الأحمال ...

الزلازل جعلتنا نفكر فى البناء بطريقة مختلفة فبينما نفكر فى الحالة الأولى فى آلية البناء .. مع الزلازل نفكر فى آلية الأنهيار ... فى الحالة الأولى نفكر فى الطريقة الأمنة والمنطقية لنقل الأحمال وما هى العناصر التى تضاف أولا ثم ثانيا وثالثا وهكذا .. بينما فى الزلازل نفكر أى العناصر سينهار أولا ثم ثانيا ثم ثالثا وهكذا ..
فى الحالة الأولى من غير الجائز وضع العناصر الأنشائية الثانوية أولا كالبلاطات مثلا ثم بعد ذلك وضع العناصر الرئيسية كالأعمدة .. وبدراسة الزلازل من غير الجائز أنهيار الأعمدة أولا ثم البلاطات ثانيا وهكذا ...

أنها ببساطة ألية البناء ومع الزلازل آلية الأنهيار ...

ومن وجهة نظرى يجب أن يتم أجراء تحليل ديناميكى لا خطى للمنشاء ... ويجب أن يحقق هذا التحليل الأشترطات الموجودة بأكواد الزلازل ... بمعنى بسيط يجب ترتيب العناصر من جهة الأهمية الاكثر أهمية يكون ترتيبه بالأنهيار فى اخر العناصر والأقل أهمية فى أول العناصر وهكذا ...

وردا على بعض الأسئلة التى طرحها المهندس القدير أسامة نوارة بخصوص تأثير الفريم والبلاطات ....

فى الواقع سلوك المنشأ يعكس جساءات العناصر ...
بمعنى لنفرض أننا قمنا بعمل فريمات ذات جساءات كبيرة جدا ...
أثناء تحليل الموديل على أى برنامج سنجد أن نصيب تلك العناصر كبير جدا ...
إذن تلك النتيجة تعكس مشاركة تلك العناصر ينسبة كبيرة فى مقاومة الأحمال الجانبية ...
ولو أردنا أن يسلك المنشأ عكس ذلك فى تلك الحالة يجب زيادة جساءة حوائط القص وتقليل قطاعات الفريمات إلى نحصل على نتائج تؤكد لنا أن الحوائط ستتحمل النصيب الأكبر فى مقاومة الأحمال الجانبية ...

بمعنى اخر النتائج تعكس لنا ما إذا كان سلوك المنشأ يتوافق مع ما نفترضه أم لا ..
فأذا كان بالنفى فمعنى ذلك الفرض الذى أفترضناه غير صحيح وعلينا بمرجعة عناصر المنشأ مرة أخرى 

ولكن لن نحصل على قيم تساوى صفر .. بمعنى لن نجد مثلا أن مقاومة الفريمات ستكون بصفر إن هذا نظريا وعمليا غير صحيح .. فجميع العناصر طالما لها جساءات ستأخذ جزء من طاقة الزلزال .. فلا يوجد قيم بصفر على الاطلاق .. 
ولكن يمكننا تقليل تلك النسب من خلال جساءات العناصر ...

مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى للمهندس الفاضل أسامة نوارة لذلك البحث وتلك الأفكار ...
تقبلوا منى جميعا زملائى الأفاضل خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 يونيو 2011)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> ومن وجهة نظرى يجب أن يتم أجراء تحليل ديناميكى لا خطى للمنشاء ... ويجب أن يحقق هذا التحليل الأشترطات الموجودة بأكواد الزلازل ... بمعنى بسيط يجب ترتيب العناصر من جهة الأهمية الاكثر أهمية يكون ترتيبه بالأنهيار فى اخر العناصر والأقل أهمية فى أول العناصر وهكذا ...


أولا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا أنت فى الفقره السابقه تحدثت على موضوع المستقبل بالنسبه لأسس التصميم فكما تعلم بأن التطور الهائل والسريع فى تصميم المنشأت مع التكنولوجيا الحديثه فى مواد البناء سوف تعتمد على نظريه التصميم الديناميكى اللاخطى فى مرحلة اللدونه وهذا سوف يؤدى بنا الى أن هامش الخطأ سواء فى الحسابات الانشائيه أو فى التنفيذ قليل جدا 
فكما تعلم أنه مع بداية اكتشاف الخرسانه المسلحه فى بداية القرن الماضى تم استخدام نظرية الحمل التشغيلى (working load ) فى التصميم ثم تطور الامر فى بداية الستينات فى القرن الماضى الى استخدام طريقة الحمل المصعد (ultimate limit state) حتى بداية القرن الحالى والذى معه بدأت استخدام نظرية التحليل الديناميكى اللاخطى فى مرحلة اللدونه وهذا بالطبع يحتاج منا الكثير من الدراسه والبحث والانتباه لانه وللاسف مازالت بعض الجامعات لاتدرس تأثير أحمال الزلازل والرياح على المبانى ولاتعرف شيئا عن التحليل الديناميكى وبالتالى يكون المهندس خريج 2010 غير قادر على استيعاب أى برامج حديثه ولا يعرف أساسا ما هو التحليل الديناميكى وهو معذور وما يفعله بعض الزملاء من اخذ دورات لبعض برامج التحليل والتصميم الانشائى هى محاوله جيده منهم ولكن للاسف الشديد تكون فى معظم الاحيان ليست على أسس علميه للنظريات الحديثه التى تحدثنا عنها لان معظم الذين يعطون هذه الدورات هم زملاء أفاضل يجتهدوا فى معرفة أوامر البرامج فقط وليس النظريات التى تعمل بها هذه البرامج كما أن معظم الدكاتره الذين يدرسون فى الجامعات العلاقه بينهم وبين هذه البرامج غير جيده لاننا مازلنا نعمل بنظريات خمسينيات القرن الماضى فى التعليم 


mecheil.edwar قال:


> وردا على بعض الأسئلة التى طرحها المهندس القدير أسامة نوارة بخصوص تأثير الفريم والبلاطات ....
> 
> فى الواقع سلوك المنشأ يعكس جساءات العناصر ...
> بمعنى لنفرض أننا قمنا بعمل فريمات ذات جساءات كبيرة جدا ...
> ...


لابد من التأكيد على ال ductility للمبنى والتى لابد من وجودها لكى يكون هناك ترابط فى المبنى وحتى يكون التحليل الانشائى صحيحا مع الفرضيات الاساسيه فى التصميم فى أن تعمل الكمرات مع البلاطات مع الاعمده على تكوين space frames رأسيه قادره على تحمل كل أو جزء من الاحمال الافقيه الناتجه من تأثير الزلازل أو بمشاركة حوائط القص shear wall or core فلابد من وجود ال ductility بين كل هذه الاعضاء وكلما زادت تأثيرها كلما كان المبنى والتصميم أكثر اقتصاديه وسوف ارفع الانظمه المختلفه المذكوره فى الكود الامريكى والكود الاوربى الموحد التى نقاوم بها الزلازل مع توضيح تأثيرال ductility على هذه الانظمه مع الطريقه التقريبيه المستخدمه فى حساب أطوال حوائط القص بطريقه تقريبيه قبا ادخال المبنى على برنامج الايتابس أو الساب ان شاء الله فى القاء القادم
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## anass81 (24 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزى الله خيرا أساتذتنا على هذه النقاشات المفيدة

سوف أقوم برفع التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (8 سبتمبر 2011)

حقيقى كنت استمتع وانا اقراء كلام ونقاش كل الاخوه المهندسين الافاضل حيث انه فعلا حديث علمى رائع ومفيد واوجهه كلامى لكل الاخوه المعنين بهذا الموضوع ان اى احد عنده معلومات اكيده لهذا الموضوع بان يتفضل ويعرضها حتى تكون ارض خصبه للتقاش وينبت منها خير ثمار المعرفه

اخص استاذنا م اسامه وم ميشيل ادوارد بالشكر على مجهودهم فى هذا الحوار الشيق المثمر


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
وارجوا استكمال النقاش الجيد 
وتكمله الفائده


----------



## ahmed1oo (18 أبريل 2012)

هو مش ممكن نعدل احنا فى برمجة الساب او الايتابس و ندخل الكود المصرى فيه ده هيسهل عملية الصميم جدا انا نفسى اعمل كده و بدات اقرا برمجة بس الموضوع كبير


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 أبريل 2012)

ahmed1oo قال:


> هو مش ممكن نعدل احنا فى برمجة الساب او الايتابس و ندخل الكود المصرى فيه ده هيسهل عملية الصميم جدا انا نفسى اعمل كده و بدات اقرا برمجة بس الموضوع كبير


بالطبع يمكن ادخال الكود المصرى لاحمال الزلازل الاستاتيكيه على برنامج الساب والايتابس وذلك باستخدام كود erucode 2004 المنحنى من النوع الثانى type2 مع عمل بعض التعديلات البسيطه لكى يتماشى الكود المصرى مع الكود الاوربى الموحد لان الكود المصرى يعطى نتائج أكبر من الكود الاوربى بمقدار 10 - 12% 
وهنا بعد عمل هذه التعديلات يمكن التعامل ماشرة مع الساب والايتابس بدون الحاجه الى الحساب اليدوى للقوى الاساتاتيكيه وتوزيعها على الادوار وكذلك ادخالها يدويا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng -abdo (27 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ............... انا طالب في السنة النهائية وعندي مشروع تخرج في التصميم وو قفت لي موضوع الزلازل خاصة طريقة ال Response respectum علي etaps فماهي الخطوات لحساب احمال الزلازل وادخالها في البرنامج


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 أبريل 2012)

شكرا للاخوة الكرام الذين ساهموا في هذا النقاش.


----------



## جوده2005 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزى الله جميع من شاركوا فى تناول وطرح هذا الموضوع خيرا ... وفى انتظار المزيد من الاستفاده من علمهم ..


----------



## mdsayed (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## easy المحلاوى (13 ديسمبر 2012)

انا نفسى اتعلم ازاى اصمم مبنى يتحمل تاثير الزلازل بس للاسف مناقشاتكم صعبه الفهم علي وعاوز اتعلم بدايات الزلازل لانى لسه فى رابعه مدنى ممكن حد يدلنى على فيديوهات اتمنى ان تفيدونى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (1 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك د خالد والشكر للمحترم جدا والمهندس المتواضع رغم علمه م اسامه نواره واحمد الله واشكره ان م ..... تاكد ان فوق ذى علم عليم ..
اشكرك م. نواره لانك ذكى جدا ومؤدب جدا ومحترم جدا وفى منتهى التواضع وتبسط العلوم وتقدمها بكل حب لكل المهندسين بعيدا عن الاستعراض 
وتسليط الاضواء ونيل الشهره ...مره اخرى انت محترم جدا


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 يناير 2013)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> شكرا لك د خالد والشكر للمحترم جدا والمهندس المتواضع رغم علمه م اسامه نواره واحمد الله واشكره ان م ..... تاكد ان فوق ذى علم عليم ..
> اشكرك م. نواره لانك ذكى جدا ومؤدب جدا ومحترم جدا وفى منتهى التواضع وتبسط العلوم وتقدمها بكل حب لكل المهندسين بعيدا عن الاستعراض
> وتسليط الاضواء ونيل الشهره ...مره اخرى انت محترم جدا


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكرك اخ محمد على هذا الكلام الطيب ولكنى لااستحق كل هذا الثناء وهذا الكلام فالشكر كله لهذا المنتدى الموقر والقائميين عليه لما لهم من اسهامات ومتاعب كبيره وكثيره 
والشكر كله للاساتذه الكبار الذين تعلمنا منهم الكثير والاهم تعلمنا منهم الاخلاق قبل العلم 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 يناير 2013)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayelamayem77 
عليكم السلام و رحمه اللة و بركاتة
شكرا أخي الكريم علي كلاماتك الرقيقة و أنة لشرف لي حقا أن أسعد بأخوتك و كم أنا سعيد بما تقومون بة من مجهود رائع في هذا المشروع لقد أستفدت كثيرا من مشاركاتك بارك اللة فيك و بارك اللة في أستاذنا الفاضل المهندس أسامة نواره لقد بذل مجهود كبير بمداخلاتة القيمة و تعليمة لنا 
لقد تابعت كثيرا ملفات فيديو تحاول شرح الايتاب أو الساب أو غيرها و للأسف لم تغوص في خبايا البرنامج حتي قام المهندس أسامة بالشرح الدقيق للبرنامج +خبايا التصميم و أريد أن اقول أن مايقوم بة المهندس أسامة لا يمكن الحصول علية الا أذا عمل المهندس في مكتب تصميم كبير فبارك اللة في هذا الرجل و أعانة علي فعل الخير دائما. 




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه 
ثانيا السبب الرئيسى فى محاولة مساعدة الاخريين هو أنه عندما كنت فى بداية تخرجى سافرت مباشرة الى السعوديه للعمل فى مكتب تصميم ولكنى لم يكن لدى اى خبره وعانيت الامريين للاسف من زملائنا ذات الخبره فى نفس المكتب فى أن اكتسب واعرف منهم بعض المعلومات وبعض الخبره ولكن هيهات ولذلك لااحب أن ارى اى زميل أن يكون فى مثل موفقى على الاطلاق 
ثالثا هذا المنتدى له فضل كبير على ولذلك سوف احاول اذا سمح الوقت بذلك ان شاء الله ان اشرح برنامج الايتابس وكذلك برنامج السيف 12 معا فيديو لاننى أحس أن ذلك سوف يكون أفضل
تقبل تحياتى
وتقبل احترامى وتحياتى


----------



## easy المحلاوى (2 يناير 2013)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayelamayem77
> عليكم السلام و رحمه اللة و بركاتة
> شكرا أخي الكريم علي كلاماتك الرقيقة و أنة لشرف لي حقا أن أسعد بأخوتك و كم أنا سعيد بما تقومون بة من مجهود رائع في هذا المشروع لقد أستفدت كثيرا من مشاركاتك بارك اللة فيك و بارك اللة في أستاذنا الفاضل المهندس أسامة نواره لقد بذل مجهود كبير بمداخلاتة القيمة و تعليمة لنا
> لقد تابعت كثيرا ملفات فيديو تحاول شرح الايتاب أو الساب أو غيرها و للأسف لم تغوص في خبايا البرنامج حتي قام المهندس أسامة بالشرح الدقيق للبرنامج +خبايا التصميم و أريد أن اقول أن مايقوم بة المهندس أسامة لا يمكن الحصول علية الا أذا عمل المهندس في مكتب تصميم كبير فبارك اللة في هذا الرجل و أعانة علي فعل الخير دائما.
> ...


وفقق الله وننتظر بفارغ الصبر اخوك فى الله رابعه مدنى ومحتاس فى الكلام اللى مهندسين المنتدى بيحاولم يشرحوه فى مواضيع الزلازل


----------



## الملك أسد (19 مارس 2013)

بصراحة مناقشة مفيدة جدا جدا جدا أنا كان مطلوب مني تقرير عن المقارنة بين أكواد الزلازل المختلفة ولقيت من المناقشة الجميلة دي مادة خصبة جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## M.A.MOTAAL (21 فبراير 2015)

شكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## kimy (22 فبراير 2015)

نرجو من الاساتذة استكمال المناقشات لما فيها فائدة كبيرة للمنتدى
ونشكرهم جميعا على ذلك


----------

